# GOOGLE SPREADSHEET-BOINC CPU/GPU WU times & points 04-06-14



## Tex1954

Updated 7/26


----------



## magic8192

Prime Grid rulz:letsparty


----------



## Tex1954

I agree PG is nutto, but when SETI, Einstein, Milkyway, Aqua, DnetC are all down... it's something to do besides GPUGRID and Collatz.


----------



## DarkRyder

i get 6700points from 1 work unit on DNetc







takes me 13mins to run them. who rulz?


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;14339058*
> i get 6700points from 1 work unit on DNetc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> takes me 13mins to run them. who rulz?


I get ~120 credit per 10 minutes of distrRTgen on my GTS450. Who doesn't rule


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! Dnetc is nice when it works... ain't working so far today...


----------



## DarkRyder

works great to me, as always.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;14341224*
> works great to me, as always.


DNETC rulz


----------



## DarkRyder

:d


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;14339058*
> i get 6700points from 1 work unit on DNetc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> takes me 13mins to run them. who rulz?


Here is what i get... keeping in mind I use Nvidia cards... Keep in mind the cards are used in pairs... DNETC uses both GPU's at the same time. SLI is disabled in all systems, but in the past, that made no difference in computing other CUDA tasks.

GTX 560 Ti SC 950MHz-
10.27Min, 816 points, Task 1.02 [email protected] (cuda31)

GTX 460 794MHz-
11.18Min, 816 points, Task 1.02 [email protected] (cuda31)

9800 GT 734MHz-
27.23Min, 816 points, Task 1.02 [email protected] (cuda31)

I would say your one 6990 beats all mine added together... Guess I have to find one and put it on water and let'r rip...


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## Tex1954

Well, stupid 6990 (and latter ATI in general) does DP (64 bit) math better than any Nvidia GeForce product... I think it probably beats most -if not all- of the professional products as well... I bet a single 6970 would probably beat all I have as well... possibly be very close...

That's just the facts jack... lol!


----------



## cechk01

Good luck finding a 6990 tex.
Has any one been using moowrapper? I've been using it in conjunction with dnetc. I believe they are both the same thing afterall.


----------



## 4x4n

Looking over your spreadsheet I see your 9800gt does Prime Grid the same as my 6850, about an hour per wu. I can't believe the 6850 does that bad, is the cuda platform that much better, or is the project just optimized for nvidia chips?


----------



## cechk01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4x4n;14346252*
> Looking over your spreadsheet I see your 9800gt does Prime Grid the same as my 6850, about an hour per wu. I can't believe the 6850 does that bad, is the cuda platform that much better, or is the project just optimized for nvidia chips?


I think the prime grid is just that optimized for cuda.


----------



## Tex1954

I agree, some apps work better with Nvidia, some with ATI. All apps that use double precision math will run faster on ATI parts since GeForce products don't do native DP (64b) math, only single precision math (32b). DNETC is one of those ATI optimized apps and screams through DP tasks...

I don't know specifics about PrimeGrid, but it likes CUDA and runs fast on Nvidia stuff...


----------



## Stef42

The AMD cards aren't doing a bad job in PrimeGrid, the CUDA app is more optimized and therefor faster.


----------



## Tex1954

You know something, the CUDA vs. the ATI Stream processor argument will never end and is a moot point. Saying one is more optimized doesn't really tell the story since doing projects for them requires the Manf SDK. Taking it a step further, one could say the SDK's are more optimized... again a moot point.

Whatever the projects use, however the code is written, we are stuck with it. The results and speeds are what they are and it makes no difference what folks say the reason is. At some point, hardware DOES make a difference at some level... The way Nvidia treats DP math by converting it to Float in the compiled code works... but ATI doesn't need to convert and can run 64bit DP math natively. I won't get any deeper into hardware internals because it is again a moot point.

WU's are what they are and run the way they run... speculatiing on the reasons why one runs fast or not is useless. All we need is the base results to compare since we all run the same tasks.

So, that is why I put up the spreadsheet. Today, I will make it open to editing so others can add their results if they wish, but will always maintain a local MASTER copy just in case. I would ask folks use the THIRD "New Entries" page to input their numbers and I will later move them to the other pages.


----------



## Tex1954

The spreadsheet is now open to editing by anybody in OCN. No signin required. Edit/change ONLY the "NEW ENTRIES" page, anything on the CPU/GPU pages will be ignored.


----------



## DarkRyder

i added some info to it. will add more later.


----------



## b3machi7ke

i'll be adding to that hopefully tonight once i get some free time...gets harder and harder to find in the summertime it seems...


----------



## Tex1954

Excellent ya'll. I'll update the main pages later. Right now I am looking at buying a home in the Louisville,KY area... probably drive up that way later this week to look.


----------



## DarkRyder

cool man, i know where that is







lol


----------



## goodtobeking

Cincinnati Ohio is WAY better. You should check it out.









EDIT: I just entered in my GPU info for Milkyway. Let me know if thats entered in correctly.


----------



## Tex1954

Ohio? Sin-sin-nati? Better how? Have cheaper homes closer to good fishing and jobs? Has fewer boomer cars with 30" woofers at 10,000watts? What is better?

And darkryder doesn't know the difference between columns and rows and clobbered the header line.... LOL!

_Okay, I fixed it, just need the *GPU clock* speeds_.

The spreadsheet will calculate PPS etc... just fill in the spots under the Column headers that are GREEN... everything else is automatic.

I changed the sheet some to help folks read it better I hope...


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tex1954;14357103*
> has *more* boomer cars with 30" woofers at 10,000watts?


ftfy


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! That would explode my brain!


----------



## DarkRyder

most citys have noise ordinances now that do away with most of the booming.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;14364078*
> most citys have noise ordinances now that do away with most of the booming.


Nothing will ever stop the drive-by-booming


----------



## Tex1954

Hand grenade threw the window? It would be a "last" boom....

And could some folks PLEASE add some info to the spreadsheet! Abbreviate if you wish, I know the tasks... just really need speeds/points for given GPU/CPU...

LOL!


----------



## cechk01

I should be able to get some stats up tonight


----------



## Tex1954

It's easy to do, just go to your account on the project, view computers, select a computers tasks and it displays all you need to know on times/points. You can give me low/high times or an average if times are relatively close. ANY info is helpful.

IF your values already match GPU type and Clock speeds and the times/points data match what is already in the GPU or CPU figures pages, then no need to duplicate.

The spreadsheet is really lacking (as in none) ATI GPU numbers. Also, there are a lot of folks out there with many different CPU's we could add.

Since GPU tasks post the highest PPD rates, I suppose that should be the main focus. But, CPU tasks are important as well for laptop and other "none super-duper" system users.


----------



## b3machi7ke

you can feel free to disregard/toss out any of my entries that you don't think are necessary...i went ahead and put all my tasks from all three machines in here...not sure if i did it right, but i went ahead and took the totals of the last 20 projects, and then divided the sum by 20, to get the avg time and points per CPU/GPU. hope this info helps in some way

::edit:: i just realized there are two columns, one is labeled "run time" and the other labeled "cpu time"...as an fyi, i've been using the run time numbers for the spreadsheet, can modify if we're supposed to use cpu time...


----------



## 4x4n

Added info from my 6850 on Prime Grid. Going to run dnetc tonight and post up info from it.


----------



## Tex1954

Thanks tons! I'll figure it out... and the averaging method is fine! That is how I do it if the tasks are within 20% of each other more or less.

I'm on my laptop in a motel tonight... A/C died in apartment and won't be fixed until tomorrow sometime.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;14372225*
> A/C died in apartment and won't be fixed until tomorrow sometime.


how the heck you can put a "







" after saying your A/C went down this time of year i'll never know...that's gotta suck, sorry 'bout that one


----------



## cechk01

added my 6790 OC for Moo wrapper adding info for OC cpu soon and more OC GPU


----------



## Tex1954

great! Tomorrow when I get back to the apartment, I'll update the masters and update the Googsheet.










PS: The A/C in this motel works good! Pheewwweeee!


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;14372225*
> A/C died in apartment and won't be fixed until tomorrow sometime.


for the record, that's a fairly pathetic excuse to not be in your apartment crunching and putting in work for BOINC...all you need to do is attach a couple blocks to yourself and set-up a quick loop and you should be running at 23-25C no problem...


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! That's funny! LOL! But, I would need 50' of hose to hang the radiators out the upstairs window... the apartment that I hope to move out of soon isn't insulated well... and 98f outside and the sun heating the black roof make it tough to keep reasonably cool...

Heading back to apartment in an hour or so... then I can update everything.


----------



## Tex1954

Spreadsheet Updated. I also updated the data even though some of the clock speeds are not known on some GPU's.

Please, if you can, enter the clock speed the tasks were run at...


----------



## DarkRyder

i dun wanna


----------



## magic8192

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


Spreadsheet Updated. I also updated the data even though some of the clock speeds are not known on some GPU's.

Please, if you can, enter the clock speed the tasks were run at...











I am guilty there, I will find out when I get a chance later tonight.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


Spreadsheet Updated. I also updated the data even though some of the clock speeds are not known on some GPU's.

Please, if you can, enter the clock speed the tasks were run at...











hmm...i suppose i should have labeled the numbers core clock/shader clock/mem clock...so 633 is the core clock and that is what my 275s run at, if i try to OC them they get uber-hot, even in the HAF...







I changed the speeds in the GPU part of the editable spreadsheet


----------



## Tex1954

Cool! Thanks! I'll change the LABEL to make it clear... dummy me never thought of that...










*NOTE TO ALL: You can DOWNLOAD the spreadsheet to you local machine if you want! Click "File/Download" and have at it!*

PS: All fixed now except for some GTX460 Core Clocks... Got all tasks and GPU/CPU types all in order... Manf/Type/alpha/number etc...


----------



## Stef42

This might be a noob question but how do I find out the average seconds per task which is required in the google spreadsheet?!


----------



## Tex1954

Well, go to the Project website. VIEW your account. VIEW "computers" on your account. CLICK on "TASKS" for the computer you want to get data from.

In the tasks, you can usually see all the recent WU's ... find the low/high range for a given task OR just look at the times, grab a few and average the points and times.

I can double check myself if you ask me too. Sometimes I know like [email protected] can have 5 or 6 different tasks that have different time/point values... I check on things when I think I need too.

Do your best... I'm pretty familiar with many different projects and I will double check if it looks weird or something.


----------



## 4x4n

Went to change my entry for the HD6850 but everything is gone now. My card was not working right and the info I entered is way off. I have it working right now so I will be able to update it with correct figures tomorrow.

EDIT: Added info for GTS450 and HD6850.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;14382922*
> PS: All fixed now except for some GTX460 Core Clocks... Got all tasks and GPU/CPU types all in order... Manf/Type/alpha/number etc...


I hope you aint looking at me. I fixed mine. Which means they are all the clocks are in order.

On a side note, my GTX460 has a better OC than Magic8192's. Which means I win


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;14386812*
> I hope you aint looking at me. I fixed mine. Which means they are all the clocks are in order.
> 
> On a side note, my GTX460 has a better OC than Magic8192's. Which means I win


It is Magic8192's wife's GTX460 and she is far more interested in stability over speed.


----------



## Stef42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


Well, go to the Project website. VIEW your account. VIEW "computers" on your account. CLICK on "TASKS" for the computer you want to get data from.

In the tasks, you can usually see all the recent WU's ... find the low/high range for a given task OR just look at the times, grab a few and average the points and times.

I can double check myself if you ask me too. Sometimes I know like [email protected] can have 5 or 6 different tasks that have different time/point values... I check on things when I think I need too.

Do your best... I'm pretty familiar with many different projects and I will double check if it looks weird or something.











Thanks for the info, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## b3machi7ke

so i'm looking over the spreadsheet (will have more to add later today i think) and saw one of the AMD tasks, Spinhenge only took 1 second and rewarded 200 credit?? i know the 1090T is a pretty nice chip, but those are some ridiculous point numbers...is that like a one-time outlier, or is that pretty consistent? if so i might have to seriously consider picking up one of those 1090T chips...

::edit:: also saw it for the 955BE...so i guess that is a pretty consistent number? can't say anything about primegrid being the main point-giver anymore i guess


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! When I don't have current values, I put a "1" in there to remind myself to update the figures... so you can ignore anything with a "1" in it until I get current numbers.

There are a lot of task changes, revisions, hard to keep up sometimes... Like eOn2 just went from 3.08 to 3.09 eOn Client and it made a huge difference in compute times/points...

Doing my best to update and keep it updated...










PS: If some folks watch, I go into websites and look up details for tasks on your computers sometimes when I know the ranges may be wider than expected... just trying to give the low/high compute times in those cases to give folks a better idea what to expect.

Here is an example of eOn2 3.09 client... it's weird, points/times unpredictable: (and the run times and cpu times out of wack...)

29 Jul 2011 8:54:23 UTC 13,299.71 13,197.23 14.85 eOn Client v3.09

28 Jul 2011 18:01:10 UTC 4,011.05 2,130.41 18.95 eOn Client v3.09

29 Jul 2011 0:32:55 UTC 3,360.93 1,806.18 15.24 eOn Client v3.09

29 Jul 2011 2:40:09 UTC 7,605.32 5,590.39 69.19 eOn Client v3.09


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


LOL! When I don't have current values, I put a "1" in there to remind myself to update the figures... so you can ignore anything with a "1" in it until I get current numbers


thanks for the explanation, you just saved me a couple hundred bucks and some severe disappointment...lol


----------



## DarkRyder

looks like someone deleted all the entries ? or am i lost


----------



## cechk01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


looks like someone deleted all the entries ? or am i lost



Look at the bottom of the page at the tabs, GPU figures and CPU figures.


----------



## Stef42

The points system and runtime for eOn is just unpredictable. Sometimes I get 10 points for 600~700 sec and then 15 points for 8000 sec.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


looks like someone deleted all the entries ? or am i lost


Once I get the NEW ENTRIES posted into the main CPU/GPU pages, I delete them.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4x4n*


Went to change my entry for the HD6850 but everything is gone now. My card was not working right and the info I entered is way off. I have it working right now so I will be able to update it with correct figures tomorrow.

EDIT: Added info for GTS450 and HD6850.


Yup, once I input the info into the new MASTER sheets on my system, I delete the stuff from the New Entries sheet... then delete the existing CPU/GPU Google sheets... then I upload the new CPU/GPU sheets from the master to the Google Spreadsheet.

It's an ongoing task... I'm trying to get it loaded up with all the tasks/projects I can so it's easier to maintain...

*Ya'll helping me out a lot too with good critical advice! Keep it up! Much appreciated! Anything to make it easier to understand is helpful!*


----------



## goodtobeking

Just added in some more info. Not sure where to tell if the credit is instant or delayed.

Also Cosmology didnt have a "Task ID" on their site.


----------



## Tex1954

Thanks! I'll be doing another update later today!


----------



## Tex1954

BUMP for 8/1 update... added more data, cleaned up more and another video card...


----------



## DarkRyder

you ready to bring it ole texie?


----------



## Tex1954

Always ready... after morning coffee...

LOL!


----------



## DarkRyder

speaking of which, i need to run and get me some mtn dew for the race. lol


----------



## b3machi7ke

so i know this is still a work in progress, but we've gotten some pretty good data from a wide range of hardware (still growing of course)...any way we get this stickied so it stays up there and is easily visible? Seems like it's solid information that can be very useful for all...


----------



## DarkRyder

there was a thread we used in the past that we had a ton of information in. if maybe somehow we could combine the 2 and make a sort of "best of" sheet that would be awesome.


----------



## Tex1954

I would love a link to that thread! Every bit of info helps!

I'm willing to try my best... truck still in the shop and have nothing better to do until it comes out... 16 years old, runs like a top, but the whole front end shot... it's getting a total rebuild from rotors to shocks, calipers, balljoints... everything.


----------



## goodtobeking

Added some more


----------



## cechk01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke;14448220*
> so i know this is still a work in progress, but we've gotten some pretty good data from a wide range of hardware (still growing of course)...any way we get this stickied so it stays up there and is easily visible? Seems like it's solid information that can be very useful for all...


It would be great to sticky this thread


----------



## Tex1954

Bump for update


----------



## 4x4n

Hey Tex, I'll run Prime Grid on my HD6850 again soon and re-submit the info. When I added that before my card was only working at about 30%.


----------



## Tex1954

Cool! Appreciate the help!

Always nice to update info! Tasks change, drivers change... overclocks change...

It's an ongoing process; a "live" spreadsheet...


----------



## Tex1954

Bump for update, added Malaria Control A/B for 1090T running 3.4GHz


----------



## Tex1954

Bumper cars!


----------



## Bobicon

Why don't you make a embeded copy of the spreadsheet so we don't have to go to google docs to look at it?

It's pretty easy, just go to share in the top right corner make it avaible to anyone with link then click on the arrow next to share publish to web get the URL that pops up.

Ex.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spre...hl=en_US#gid=2
and change to it to

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?k...21Mc3Mya3p1Snc

If you are wondering what I did I deleted the s out of https, deleted the spreadsheet part out and also deleted the &hl=en_US#gid=2 from the end. And then you adjust the size of the box by adding &h=200&w=200 , just adjust for size.

If you have any problems with it and want to do this just send me a PM of the publish URL and I will make it work for you.


----------



## goodtobeking

No LHC input??


----------



## Tex1954

Nobody has given any LHC info yet... and embedding the spreadsheet is a GOOD idea!!!

I never did that, but I will try...

This dude been very busy looking around for a new home to buy... I have to drive up to Louisville, KY tomorrow or Tuesday and look around...










Update: Well, I tried every embed code, mode, style, everything... call me ignorant, but I have no idea EXACTLY HOW to put the spreadsheet into a POST like the BOSS and others do...


----------



## magic8192

Added some prime grid numbers for the 480.

It was running literally at half speed since I installed the new power supply. I got back from Church this morning, rebooted the computer and it is now running at fullspeed....... dunno?


----------



## Tex1954

I've seen that happen before when my system reset the driver from a "too high" overclock and somehow put it into SLI mode or something. Reboot or resetting the nvidia drivers by enable/disable Max 3D also cures it...

Haven't seen it lately since I put the special 266.66 drivers on my 560's...










PS: Added your 480!!


----------



## Tex1954

Kick in the bunz for DistRTgen and other updates...


----------



## magic8192

Added DistRTgen numbers for the 480.


----------



## Tex1954

Great! I'll update them a little later. As of now, I have Linux on my Sig system, got 4 screens on again, but can't put anything in them except the cursor! LOL! It's my Linux noobishness that's the problem. Still playing with it...

Oh, and I took a bunch of tasks off my 800D box and put them on my Sig Linux disk... that was fun with all the sudo chown this and that... so far works great...


----------



## Tex1954

Bump for DistRTgen! LOL!

Need more CPU/GPU inputs from everybody, especially laptops and dual/quad/hex cores...


----------



## 4x4n

Added info for a HD6850 on Collatz. Ran some PrimeGrid again with it and got just about the same times as before, so I guess a 6850 just isn't worth a damn on PrimeGrid. The best project for it by far is Dnetc.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;14568715*
> Bump for DistRTgen! LOL!
> 
> Need more CPU/GPU inputs from everybody, especially laptops and dual/quad/hex cores...


Almost back home from vacation so I will try to get some info posted up within the next day or two...


----------



## Tex1954

Thanks!! Every little bit helps! I kust finished some Rosetta runs at 1,2,4 hours and posting results ASAP.


----------



## Tex1954

Bump for micro update... still need more CPU/GPU input from folks. Our ATI/AMD GPU numbers are lacking...


----------



## Tex1954

Bump for more micro update... still need more CPU/GPU input from folks. Our ATI/AMD GPU numbers are lacking...


----------



## Tex1954

Bump for update again... and typo'ed on the poll question... should be Stickied, or Stucked'ed, or something besides Sticked... LOL!!!


----------



## tommykl

Added a couple of entries for a couple CPUs, haven't been able to catch milkyway with valid results before it fill with to do task for my ati 4870. I can add some more for the cpu once some more become validated just waiting on other users.


----------



## Tex1954

Cool! Thanks a lot! I'll check on it later.. working on restoring a crashed HD...


----------



## Tex1954

UPDATED! Thanks for the input! Always need more ATI and Nvidia stuff!


----------



## tommykl

Heads up, the result for "computing for clean water" was for an Intel i3-530 and the result for "Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2" was for an AMD BE-2300, since I am not sure if it was inserted at the bottom of the CPU figures page that it was intended for that location or was just in a space holder.


----------



## DarkRyder

nice addition, thanks tommykl.


----------



## Tex1954

Thanks!!!

:d


----------



## DarkRyder

are you boincing tex?


----------



## Tex1954

YES YES I'm BOINCing today...

But first, need to get the graph up..


----------



## DarkRyder

are you the graph master? Magic doing commentary ?


----------



## Tex1954

I'm doing the Points Qualification Graph... that's all.

I'm not sure if Magic is available or not...


----------



## DarkRyder

that sucks, that was half the fun.


----------



## Tex1954

I agree... his commentary and charts are great!!


----------



## goodtobeking

Magic did say he was going to be away from his computer for the event, although he was going to leave his rig BOINCing. Good little trooper


----------



## Tex1954

Alrighty all you BGB'ers and BOINC'ers and such...

There are a TON of GPU's not represented and a ton of CPU tasks not represented.

Let's try to keep this up to date please!

I don't really care how, edit the spreadsheet, PM me with data, whatever method suits you best!


----------



## cechk01

I Mailed you some stats should get there in a few days


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! A few days huh? Lemmy guess... stats for the NY Giants? Dallas Cowboys? Bud Lite NASCAR team?

LOL!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl;14840428*
> Heads up, the result for "computing for clean water" was for an Intel i3-530 and the result for "Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2" was for an AMD BE-2300, since I am not sure if it was inserted at the bottom of the CPU figures page that it was intended for that location or was just in a space holder.


You know what? I didn't see those entries... or else I had a brain fart.

Could you please either re-enter or just put the stats in this thread so I can add them?

Also, "halocog", can you do the same please for the Logmein system? I could use the times/points for the following:

World Community GridComputing for Clean Water
World Community GridDrug Search for Leishmaniasis
World Community [email protected]
World Community GridHelp Fight Childhood Cancer
World Community GridHuman Proteome Folding - Phase 2
World Community GridHelp Conquer Cancer
World Community GridThe Clean Energy Project - Phase 2

Ya'll can just reply to this post with the times/points etc if that is easier!

Thanks all!










PS: Updated spreadsheet, added A8-3850 stuff such as I have for now.


----------



## ku4jb

CP data bump


----------



## tommykl

No problem Tex redid the ones in question and added some more values plus finally got enough results for Milkyway for an Ati 4870 factory OC card.

Helps that I have a personal spreadsheet that I can keep track of my results especially for WCG.


----------



## magic8192

I put a bunch of WCG stuff in a while ago for the i7 2600k, but something happened to it.
i7 2600k 4.6 Ghz

Drug Search for Leishmaniasis
Result Name App Version Number Status Sent Time Time Due / Return Time CPU Time (hours) Claimed/ Granted BOINC Credit
DSFL_ 00000003_ 0000035_ 0208_ 2-- 619 Valid 9/13/11 08:47:05 9/13/11 17:22:26 3.65 144.0 / 169.8
DSFL_ 00000003_ 0000035_ 0208_ 0-- 619 Valid 9/3/11 08:37:45 9/8/11 07:24:03 9.31 195.6 / 169.8
DSFL_ 00000003_ 0000003_ 0125_ 2-- 619 Valid 9/12/11 20:23:58 9/13/11 04:47:20 3.99 157.3 / 151.9
DSFL_ 00000003_ 0000003_ 0125_ 1-- 619 Valid 9/2/11 20:20:11 9/4/11 02:17:29 9.33 146.4 / 151.9

Computing for Clean Water
Result Name App Version Number Status Sent Time Time Due / Return Time CPU Time (hours) Claimed/ Granted BOINC Credit
c4cw_ target04_ 120872982_ 1-- 641 Valid 9/13/11 07:59:36 9/13/11 13:57:25 2.01 79.2 / 76.7

[email protected]
Result Name App Version Number Status Sent Time Time Due / Return Time CPU Time (hours) Claimed/ Granted BOINC Credit
faah24508_ ZINC26438914_ x2IEN_ wtHIV_ 00_ 0-- 640 Valid 9/13/11 06:08:18 9/13/11 13:10:17 2.49 98.2 / 106.6

Help Conquer Cancer
Result Name App Version Number Status Sent Time Time Due / Return Time CPU Time (hours) Claimed/ Granted BOINC Credit
X0000127111393201106101356_ 1-- 642 Valid 9/13/11 04:50:21 9/13/11 10:41:59 0.91 24.0 / 26.4
X0000127111393201106101356_ 0-- 642 Valid 9/13/11 04:50:10 9/13/11 09:50:22 0.73 28.9 / 26.4

Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2
Result Name App Version Number Status Sent Time Time Due / Return Time CPU Time (hours) Claimed/ Granted BOINC Credit
ov759_ 00005_ 18-- 640 Valid 9/11/11 21:09:16 9/12/11 20:48:08 5.13 108.9 / 93.6
ov759_ 00005_ 0-- 640 Valid 9/11/11 20:39:29 9/12/11 21:26:54 6.16 85.4 / 93.6

The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2
Result Name App Version Number Status Sent Time Time Due / Return Time CPU Time (hours) Claimed/ Granted BOINC Credit
E203098_ 916_ C.27.C23H15NOSSi.00262579.1.set1d06_ 0-- 640 Valid 9/3/11 00:38:15 9/3/11 23:11:46 12.00 237.1 / 215.9
E203098_ 916_ C.27.C23H15NOSSi.00262579.1.set1d06_ 1-- 640 Valid 9/2/11 23:59:49 9/13/11 02:51:12 12.00 182.5 / 202.4


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl;14893519*
> No problem Tex redid the ones in question and added some more values plus finally got enough results for Milkyway for an Ati 4870 factory OC card.
> 
> Helps that I have a personal spreadsheet that I can keep track of my results especially for WCG.


Appreciate it! I think I got it right this time...


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192;14925069*
> I put a bunch of WCG stuff in a while ago for the i7 2600k, but something happened to it.
> i7 2600k 4.6 Ghz
> 
> Drug Search for Leishmaniasis
> Result Name App Version Number Status Sent Time Time Due / Return Time CPU Time (hours) Claimed/ Granted BOINC Credit
> DSFL_ 00000003_ 0000035_ 0208_ 2-- 619 Valid 9/13/11 08:47:05 9/13/11 17:22:26 3.65 144.0 / 169.8
> DSFL_ 00000003_ 0000035_ 0208_ 0-- 619 Valid 9/3/11 08:37:45 9/8/11 07:24:03 9.31 195.6 / 169.8
> DSFL_ 00000003_ 0000003_ 0125_ 2-- 619 Valid 9/12/11 20:23:58 9/13/11 04:47:20 3.99 157.3 / 151.9
> DSFL_ 00000003_ 0000003_ 0125_ 1-- 619 Valid 9/2/11 20:20:11 9/4/11 02:17:29 9.33 146.4 / 151.9
> 
> Computing for Clean Water
> Result Name App Version Number Status Sent Time Time Due / Return Time CPU Time (hours) Claimed/ Granted BOINC Credit
> c4cw_ target04_ 120872982_ 1-- 641 Valid 9/13/11 07:59:36 9/13/11 13:57:25 2.01 79.2 / 76.7
> 
> [email protected]
> Result Name App Version Number Status Sent Time Time Due / Return Time CPU Time (hours) Claimed/ Granted BOINC Credit
> faah24508_ ZINC26438914_ x2IEN_ wtHIV_ 00_ 0-- 640 Valid 9/13/11 06:08:18 9/13/11 13:10:17 2.49 98.2 / 106.6
> 
> Help Conquer Cancer
> Result Name App Version Number Status Sent Time Time Due / Return Time CPU Time (hours) Claimed/ Granted BOINC Credit
> X0000127111393201106101356_ 1-- 642 Valid 9/13/11 04:50:21 9/13/11 10:41:59 0.91 24.0 / 26.4
> X0000127111393201106101356_ 0-- 642 Valid 9/13/11 04:50:10 9/13/11 09:50:22 0.73 28.9 / 26.4
> 
> Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2
> Result Name App Version Number Status Sent Time Time Due / Return Time CPU Time (hours) Claimed/ Granted BOINC Credit
> ov759_ 00005_ 18-- 640 Valid 9/11/11 21:09:16 9/12/11 20:48:08 5.13 108.9 / 93.6
> ov759_ 00005_ 0-- 640 Valid 9/11/11 20:39:29 9/12/11 21:26:54 6.16 85.4 / 93.6
> 
> The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2
> Result Name App Version Number Status Sent Time Time Due / Return Time CPU Time (hours) Claimed/ Granted BOINC Credit
> E203098_ 916_ C.27.C23H15NOSSi.00262579.1.set1d06_ 0-- 640 Valid 9/3/11 00:38:15 9/3/11 23:11:46 12.00 237.1 / 215.9
> E203098_ 916_ C.27.C23H15NOSSi.00262579.1.set1d06_ 1-- 640 Valid 9/2/11 23:59:49 9/13/11 02:51:12 12.00 182.5 / 202.4


Holy Cow! Thanks TONS MAGIC!!!!! This will take me a WHIIILEEEE!!!! LOL! Later today I hope!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Learn me how to find that data and I can provide some for my 2500k, GTX570 and this T9600 laptop









...yes, I said "learn me" lol


----------



## Tex1954

Well, not sure "I" can learn ya... but me trying now...

Got to project website, get into your account. VIEW the COMPUTERS on your account 'n then look at the "tasks" for that computer. Notice times and points for each different kind of WU.

IF they within maybe 10% or so, try to average the times and points for each project. Like, Prime Grid you can select to look at specific compter then on the top it lets you select PPS Sieve or ALL or cullen/woodall etc.

Most project websites like that... View your COMPUTERS. Then there is usually a way to view tasks for just that computer, and usually a way to separate the task types...

I can maybe post pictures later if that helps... but sorta busy at the moment....


----------



## Angrybutcher

That should be enough info. I'll take a look tonight.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magic8192*


I put a bunch of WCG stuff in a while ago for the i7 2600k, but something happened to it.
i7 2600k 4.6 Ghz


Added all your stuff Magic, looks good!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Added some data to the first page. I'll add other projects again when SETI dies









let me know if I need more info


----------



## Tex1954

Well, we have nothing for GTX 580's, 590's. dang little on AMD/ATI stuff... Can always use more CPU info, laptops, any and all systems on as many different projects as we can...

The whole idea is ya'll can look at the sheet to help make decisions about projects and tasks... and to help new folks decide as well. Some folks can't run 24/7 and maybe want shorter tasks... others may opt for longer etc...


----------



## DarkRyder

primegrid is really optimised for nvidia gpu's, that is your project. lol ask scvette who has 99.999999999999% of his points in primegrid lol


----------



## Angrybutcher

Yep. I got nearly a million points in the 48 hour BGB from primegrid on a single GTX570









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tex1954

Thanks for the new stuff Deegan.

We still need GTX580/590 and 6970/6950 and any other GPU / CPU stuff we can get our hads on.

Also, "halocog", can you give some times/points for the Logmein system? I could use the times/points for the following:

World Community Grid Computing for Clean Water
World Community Grid Drug Search for Leishmaniasis
World Community Grid [email protected]
World Community Grid Help Fight Childhood Cancer
World Community Grid Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2
World Community Grid Help Conquer Cancer
World Community Grid The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2

Thanks!


----------



## DarkRyder

hmm, i might have to come up with some for ya as well.


----------



## Tex1954

Anything would be a help to fill out the spreadsheet.

PS: Updated more...


----------



## DarkRyder

so true, the more the merrier. make ole' tex proud.


----------



## Blast_Crisis

Now that my OC is relatively stable, I should be able to update the spreadsheet in the next couple of days with some AMD stuff.


----------



## DarkRyder

4.0ghz is your oc? i'd think on water you could get a bit more out of that. might have to fly ole texie out there and let him take a whack at it, lol.


----------



## Aleksipoika

I added some times for the list.Cpu times for wcg hffc (athlon x4 and PII x6 1055T 3.85ghz) and gpu times for moo!,dnect,collatz,milkyway(5830 and 4850)


----------



## Blast_Crisis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;15002547*
> 4.0ghz is your oc? i'd think on water you could get a bit more out of that. might have to fly ole texie out there and let him take a whack at it, lol.


I think I just got a crap chip...I tend to get a lot of those. I'm running 4.0 at 1.46V and can BOINC for days. I've tried 4.2 on water up to 1.5V and it wasn't stable. I might try 4.1 in the near future.


----------



## Tex1954

1100T and 1090T are about the same. Both of them bottleneck due to lack of L3 cache; same cache size as the quad cores.

It's almost impossible to get stable 4.0 and above without running max voltages. It's a CPU that really needs another 4Meg cache too. I don't know why, but all the AMD chips I have pushed, without a doubt, the Hex core chips run slower no matter what I do. I have been playing around a LOT too, and the only way I can get it to run faster is melt it. Also, the two mobo's I have (Asus) are the cheapest ones you can get with dual PCIe x16 slots (runs 8x8).

Soo, the VDroop and VDrop are not so hot on these cheap boards. I have to run them at 1.55v to get 1.488v to the chip. Naturally, one would think the cheapo motherboards were never meant to push so hard and they would be right! I expect them to melt someday... hopefully before the warranty runs out.







Of course, they are $150 cheaper than something good...

Anyways, I now have the 1090T set to run just below 4GHz... 3.906 with the voltages all pushed... it seems to be hanging in there...

I have 2 ways I overclock it. One is stable at 4GHz and the other at 3.9GHz.

The 3.9 has a much higher 2600+ CPU/NB clock and 240 base clock while the 4GHz mode uses the standard 200 base clock and 2400 CPU/NB clock.

So far, testing shows better production of WU's by about 3%-5% using the higher base clock... but it's tricky and runs 4c hotter... sigh...

Just a plan o'l PITA to figure out, but still tweaking.

Bottom line, 3.9 to 4.0 GHz on a hex core is about max IMHO.










PS: This looks like my final tweak... stupid thing won't stay stable or within temp running super hard... so I did the final "full sync" tweak...










It seems to work the best, especially crunching Einstein... I can get einstein to run 72% along side Milkyway, but the CPU/NB isn't as fast, but it actually works better where it is...

This tweak sets everything stock default to start, then just push the CPU clock up. The whole chip inner workings stay in sync as at stock settings...

So, with DRAM at 1333, 200 CPU clock, HT and NB at 2000, just start pushing the base clock up... mine at 244 for a 3.9GHz setting and it runs great... of course you have to tweak up the voltages too, but overall, seems the most stable and best speed, especially on the PCIe bus. And that pic with all cores crunching...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Added some Milkyway data for my sig rig and included the number of samples I used for the data.


----------



## Aleksipoika

More data. Will add more later when i got some testing done.


----------



## Tex1954

Thanks folks! I'll get it in there today easy... Starting tomorrow, and the whole weekend, I'll be shutting down and packing up to move.

Sigh, now is ya'lls chance to overtake me in points on various projects too!









I imagine it will take me at least a week or so to get up and running again considering the work I have to do in the house first... two bedrooms on one breaker isn't good enough by a long shot, so some wiring and such has to be upgraded as well.

Anyway, thanks again for the data!


----------



## DarkRyder

good luck man. you can setup shop here in the meantime if you want.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleksipoika;15024162*
> More data. Will add more later when i got some testing done.


The data you entered, that looks like a single unit for each project. To get average data, we would need much more data to be accurate.

Please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Aleksipoika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher;15025400*
> The data you entered, that looks like a single unit for each project. To get average data, we would need much more data to be accurate.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong


For [email protected],dnetc,moo!wrapper wu completion times with those points are in 2-4 sec from each other. So wiht hd5830 dnetc 6675 pointer wus that 2513 sec +-2 sec. Same goes with Milkyway 213.76 pointer 232 sec with 4850.
These are from Boinc dedicated rigs so all the wu complete times are very close to each other if it's same point amount workunit. So i thought i need only to input one time only.

or m i wrong?


----------



## Tex1954

That is fine Aleksipoika! However, what Angrybutcher said is correct as well. We do both.

Milkyway is consistent as SETI is... however, SETI is a staged application. It exits soon if nothing interesting is found, but does more processing if there is interesting data. Most times will be similarly short with oddball long times. Usually, I just mention the oddball times and use majority average value. However, if the majority of values are ranged over 10% or so, then I show then as LOW/HIGH times. It's a judgement call, but the whole idea is to give others some idea what is normal and what to expect.

In the future, I would like to make another page that normalizes CPU clocks to times and list everything by project. Not sure if that can be done in a useful way... but something to try someday...










PS: Just finished documenting (with crappy pictures) the Linux install thing... trying to get that done before the move...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Added some Collatz info for my crappy laptop GPU. Waiting on the pending results of the Collatz 2.09 (ati13ati). Unfortunately they seem to only keep their task history for a couple days, so the number will be an estimate, but will be very close.

[edit] It does look like the Collatz project gives a set number of points per work unit, regardless of how long it takes to process. It appears the average is around 3000 points for Collatz 2.09 (ati13ati) and about 400 points for mini_collatz v2.09 (ati13ati)


----------



## Tex1954

Howdy, in motel. Get electricity etc. turned on tomorrow, then at least a month of total remodel.

Sigh... total worn out..

But, I am alive...


----------



## Tex1954

Okay folks, electricity gets turned on tomorrow, then I have to have a dumpster delivered for the crap I am ripping out of the house, the total kitchen remodel, the back computer room remodel, all new windows, then other bedroom remodel, then front room, then bathroom mods...

Sigh, I'm totally wasted, every muscle sore stiff hurting, but my stuff is moved in... everything in the front room while I do the kitchen etc.

I'm hoping to have one (azza probably) system up and running tomorrow..l

Have a month or 6 weeks of work to do...

Talk later, going to try to sleep and such and hope my legs and arms heal a bit...


----------



## DarkRyder

good luck man on the new house, keep us posted with updates and pics


----------



## Aleksipoika

seems like i m getting good ppd/€ with my amd 6870 and 5830. 6870 is getting [email protected]@dnetc and 5830 is getting [email protected]@dnetc. Crazy numbers and i will confirm my calculations for 5830 from boincstats soon as it have crunched dnetc full 24 hours.My two 4850's only get about 80K+ a day each. 580k+160k=almost enough








10 core cpu crunching doesn't make too much difference to ppd







Shame


----------



## DarkRyder

I only get 285k avg from dnetc with my 5850

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleksipoika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;15120885*
> I only get 285k avg from dnetc with my 5850
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


There's something wrong here.
Is your 5850 overclocked?
My 5830 is +130mhz core and 85mhz mem. 930mhz core and 1085mhz mem.
I get 1,855.50(runtime)19.06(cputime)6,528.00(points)[email protected] v1.31
(ati14) all others are close to this one.

I m using latest drivers.
5830:
1,774.362.066,[email protected] v1.31 (ati14)
1,893.6715.686,[email protected] v1.31 (ati14)
1,778.1510.926,[email protected] v1.31 (ati14)
1,896.5411.256,[email protected] v1.31 (ati14)

6870:
2,181.572,131.216,[email protected] v1.00 (amd68xx)
2,114.052,069.486,[email protected] v1.00 (amd68xx)
2,181.132,133.386,[email protected] v1.00 (amd68xx)

amd68xx client takes full cpu core to feed the 6870 and that isn't good :S Boinc manager says 0.05 cpu+1.00 gpu , but need manually disable one core from cpu calculations to get 6870 working 99%.
5830 runs fine with 0.05 core with all cpu cores crunching WCG.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Added some PrimeGrid numbers for my GTX 570. Looks like they reduced the points that PPS Sieve gives slightly, but they are still consistent.

Added [email protected] Sixtrack data for my CPU

Added some Milkyway data for this craptastical laptop lol


----------



## Angrybutcher

Hey Tex, you're falling behind on updating the spreadsheet


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! My other systems and desk still packed up. I have to rip the kitchen/back porch apart wall to wall. Ain't gunna be easy. Window dudes coming today...

Sigh, be a while... can't even get email wotking yet...


----------



## DarkRyder

well i'm looking at avg numbers of what i get per day, not theoretical numbers


----------



## Tex1954

10/7/11
I have all the "ENTRY" inputs done. Scanning other entries to add next. Deegon stuff input too.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Thank you sir!


----------



## Tex1954

Had to DL openoffice and such on this AZZA box... works okay.










PS: New windows ordered, cabinets, frig,stove,hood... all on the way...


----------



## DarkRyder

openoffice? pfft. i'll send you a copy of office


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! No thanks... I could have it, but don't want it. I have Office Pro but prefer OpenOffice.org stuff now... runs on Linux too.


----------



## Angrybutcher

so....why not just edit right on google? no need for any local software


----------



## magic8192

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*


so....why not just edit right on google? no need for any local software










Yea, what he said!


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magic8192*


Yea, what he said!


because google =


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*


so....why not just edit right on google? no need for any local software










Copy/Paste and other edits are poopoo kaakaa on Google... Also, I can scroll and move and sort things tons easier and faster on the local box.










PS: House "before" pics soon... then you see why I have to rip it apart wall to wall. All cabs/frig/stove/windows on order now too. Running out of money fast... spent $4500 last 2 days! LOL! But, it will all be worth it... carpet... have to remember carpet...


----------



## Tex1954

BUMP for update... now showing "Worlds Slowest Nvidia GPU" (16 CUDA cores)...

Thanks deegon!

LOL!


----------



## one-shot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


BUMP for update... now showing "Worlds Slowest Nvidia GPU" (16 CUDA cores)...

Thanks deegon!

LOL!











Your 560 Tis aren't THAT slow!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Tex, I must have entered something wrong. The data for the Radeon HD3400 on the Collatz project, that should be for "collatz v2.09 (ati13ati)", not "mini_collatz v2.09 (ati13ati)". I thought I had both on the list though.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*


Tex, I must have entered something wrong. The data for the Radeon HD3400 on the Collatz project, that should be for "collatz v2.09 (ati13ati)", not "mini_collatz v2.09 (ati13ati)". I thought I had both on the list though.


Fixed it for next update.

You did have both on the list, but the other one was for a different card.


----------



## Aleksipoika

Tex1954 HD5830 got 1120 shaders. Not 800. Can you fix that when you have time. Thanks.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;15233541*
> Fixed it for next update.
> 
> You did have both on the list, but the other one was for a different card.


Must have been my mistake. The only card I've ran Collatz on is the HD3400.

The mini was around 10000 seconds and the regular was the 80000 second data.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleksipoika;15235459*
> Tex1954 HD5830 got 1120 shaders. Not 800. Can you fix that when you have time. Thanks.


WOOPSY!

Yes, will fix now for next update!










And AngryButcher, it's possible I booboo'ed! I'll double check if I can...


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher;15236860*
> Must have been my mistake. The only card I've ran Collatz on is the HD3400.
> 
> The mini was around 10000 seconds and the regular was the 80000 second data.


Dangit, I forgot to save the original DL of the edit page...

If it was on there and I missed it, my bad... sorry... and colatz doesn't save a long history so it's probably not there anymore if it's over a couple days old....


----------



## Angrybutcher

No worries. I'll get new data this week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tex1954

I think I found it AngryButcher.... put it in spreadsheet.... Did some other updates too.

And I learned a Celeron-D 2.533GHz chip is slower than my 1.6GHz Pentium-M laptop! Way slower!

LOL!

So I ordered a Pentium-4 HT 3GHz 1Meg L2 Prescott for $6 and a Pentium-4 HT 3.2GHz Northwood 512K L2 for $10 to replace the Celeron... see if one or the other works better... Not sure which one the old Mobo will support, but will use the Prescott if is works... otherwise the Northwood...


----------



## Angrybutcher

lol nice!

[edit]It looks like either I didn't have enough data for my T9600 SETI submission, or they changed their packet size/pps. There also seem to be two packet sizes. One that takes over 17k seconds and another just above 3k. Both are on project [email protected] Enhanced v6.03

Looking at my most recent history, below is what I'm seeing over the past 12 packets (two are the larger 17k second).

Avg Sec = 5432.83
Avg Pts = 44.785
pps = 0.008244
pph = 29.67682
ppd = 712.2437


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*


lol nice!

[edit]It looks like either I didn't have enough data for my T9600 SETI submission, or they changed their packet size/pps. There also seem to be two packet sizes. One that takes over 17k seconds and another just above 3k. Both are on project [email protected] Enhanced v6.03

Looking at my most recent history, below is what I'm seeing over the past 12 packets (two are the larger 17k second).

Avg Sec = 5432.83
Avg Pts = 44.785
pps = 0.008244
pph = 29.67682
ppd = 712.2437



Give High/Low then. Seti finishes quick when nothing interesting in the data first pass, but runs more passes (gets longer) if there is interesting data. Sooo, instead of averaging, best to use High/Low values or else report Oddball Highs etc...

(back to work on house, what a pain...LOL!)


----------



## DarkRyder

still have some to add of my own when i get a chance to go through them. been fighting with a POS server all day that keeps getting random freezes.


----------



## Tex1954

I added a new Sheet. I used the top 10 COMMON CPUs that Passmark has (plus a couple more)... all of them over 6000 Passmark rating. I divided the rating by the number of threads...

Got data here... http://www.cpubenchmark.net/common_cpus.html

Very Interesting numbers... and explains some observations I have made myself...


----------



## magic8192

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


I added a new Sheet. I used the top 10 COMMON CPUs that Passmark has (plus a couple more)... all of them over 6000 Passmark rating. I divided the rating by the number of threads...

Got data here... http://www.cpubenchmark.net/common_cpus.html

Very Interesting numbers... and explains some observations I have made myself...











I am interested in your observations....


----------



## Tex1954

I'm finished with it now. It has several sorts and now it is interesting to see the differences in RAW core power.

I added COST per theoretical WU too...

Very interesting...

Seems like the i5-2500 is a real bang for the buck, but also seems for super-speed points/WU production, more cores (threads) is the way to go...

*WHY IS THE DIFFERENCE between the i7-2600 and i7-2600K so large on PASSMARK!!!! (1000 points!)*

It's all dependent on the PASSMARK values. I hope to someday add a better CPU core benchmark value in there (More BOINC specific?) and maybe we would see different results. Maybe have everybody run Prime95 on ONE core or something...

Open to suggestions too... I don't trust Passmark 100%...

Let us all keep in mind, *these are top of the top line processors*, probably strictly HIGH END user stuff just short of Workstation power... These top CPUs are cream of the crop from any other point of view... Lessor processors take a significant dump in crunching power compared to the lowly Phenom II X4 955BE which overclocked to 4.156GHz is still a screamer for dirt cheap!

955BE system basic cost (CPU/MOBO/2 Cheapo 9800 GT GPU's) 115+99+99= $313 LESS than 2600k CPU alone!

1090T system basic cost (CPU/MOBO/2 Cheapo 9800 GT GPU's) 159+99+99= $357 Almost LESS than 2600k CPU alone!










PS: I think my plan now is to build the AMD Sabertooth using my other 1090T (and 6990) for now and see if Bulldozer chips improve in a couple/few months.


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! Chips came out today! Tiger Direct and NewEgg already sold out of the 8150's!!!! LOL!

But, they still have 8120's... the 3.1GHz variant... both rated 125W....

Soo, I couldn't help myself, for 219.99 and free shipping (they owed me), I got an 8120 on the way.

Keep in mind, these chips have 8Meg L3 Cache AND AND!!! 8Meg L2 Cache!!!!

Later after house remodel, I'm just going to have to put all together and see how it really does...


----------



## b3machi7ke

ya know, my house is already all put together and i've got a rig open...you could always ship me the MB and chip and i could test it out for you, do some BOINC runs with it so you don't have to wait so long to see how well it performs...?














:


----------



## goodtobeking

Interested to see how it preforms on BOINC. There is a lot of raging in the AMD section in this thread about the under performing bulldozer.


----------



## Tex1954

Funny that, DarkRyder suggested the same thing...

LOL!


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


LOL! Chips came out today! Tiger Direct and NewEgg already sold out of the 8150's!!!! LOL!

But, they still have 8120's... the 3.1GHz variant... both rated 125W....

Soo, I couldn't help myself, for 219.99 and free shipping (they owed me), I got an 8120 on the way.

Keep in mind, these chips have 8Meg L3 Cache AND AND!!! 8Meg L2 Cache!!!!

Later after house remodel, I'm just going to have to put all together and see how it really does...











Looking forward to seeing how it performs in BOINC!


----------



## goodtobeking

I second the notion of passing it to DarkRyder if you cant get it setup soon. A lot of us wanna hear/see some numbers. 8 cores sounds like a workhorse, but if they are 8 half cores maybe not so much.

Would be a good first job for the soon to be BOINC Editor Ass.

EDIT: I abbreviated assistant. Makes it flow easier on the tongue.


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! Ya'll are nuts! But, I could let DR play with it I suppose... if he would give me his real address...

I'll think about it. Meanwhile, I put my other 1090T into the AZZA box replacing the 955BE... it's a better 1090T than the one in the corsair box too! It runs cooler, faster, less voltage! Golden!!!

Anyways, I'll think about it. I should have the BD here within 3 days... now if I can just find the 16Gig Vengence DDR3 I bought for it too...


----------



## DarkRyder

if you login to msn and msg me, i might regive you the address


----------



## Tex1954

I AM online... but I think I will just plop the Sabertooth into the Corsair box... won't take long, maybe 35 minutes to swap Mobo's...


----------



## DarkRyder

aight


----------



## Tex1954

I added the i7-920 CPU to the spreadsheet TOP CPUs page...


----------



## DarkRyder

msg me tex


----------



## Angrybutcher

Added LHC data at stock 2500k. Note the [email protected] client version is different as well as the data taking significantly longer to complete (5 hours vs a little over an hour if I deduct my 5ghz overclock).

Also added more SETI data at stock 2500k clocks as well as new GTX570 data, still at 900mhz. Did SETI Change their GPU version? I thought it was 6.09 and is now 6.10, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Tex1954

SETI and others always rev-ing up their apps... it's normal. That is why I try to remember to put the WU app revision in the front of the entries.

Man, looking at LHC, seems there is a big difference going on there, especially between the 2500k and 2600k chips. I think it best we do the Low/High thing for those tasks.

Updated!


----------



## Angrybutcher

I'm not entirely sold that the 1.6ghz overclock made up 4 hours of processing time. I'm betting it's different data and/or the different client version.

Also, the CPU entries I added at 3400mhz are my 2500k, not a 2600k







or maybe I didn't see those last time and I got identical results?


----------



## Tex1954

Booboo, Changes, WU rev updates, the Spreadsheet is an alive document, always changing, always being revised... it's normal.


----------



## Tex1954

BUMP for update... I asked Tiger Direct to exchange the FX-8120 for the 1100T... we will see.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


BUMP for update... I asked Tiger Direct to exchange the FX-8120 for the 1100T... we will see.











LOL not impressed at all huh?? Shame too.

So it is really a quad core with extra junk in the trunk.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tex1954*


bump for update... I asked tiger direct to exchange the fx-8120 for the 1100t... We will see.

:d


whoa!!


----------



## DarkRyder

Lol


----------



## granno21

Just addd some stats for i5 2500k for WCG and Rosetta. There isn't a whole lot of data on the i5 2500k at different speeds.

I'm curious what a higher clock might bring for my crunching


----------



## b3machi7ke

good deal with the 2500k, i'm not sure what the point value would be for OCing your chip, but i do know that the faster the chip the more points they get, you never get less points for being faster!









side-note, who was the one person that voted "no" to this thread being stickied, and why hasn't it been stickied yet after these few months?!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*


side-note, who was the one person that voted "no" to this thread being stickied, and why hasn't it been stickied yet after these few months?!


Technically it has. It's in the Essentials thread.


----------



## Tex1954

Bumped for update.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Added a stock-ish value for the 2500k running SETI.


----------



## Tex1954

Updated again.


----------



## lagittaja

I'll do more testing later on WCG with my 2500K at different speeds.
But here's the boinc's own benchmark at 4000/4500/4800/5000Mhz

If I calculated it correctly then
*4000Mhz to 4500Mhz 12,5% difference
Whetstone scales 13,5%
Dhrystone scales 10,4%
*4500Mhz to 4800Mhz 6.6%
Whetstone 7%
Dhrystone 7%
*4800Mhz to 5000Mhz 4.1%
Whetstone 3,1%
Dhrystone 5%

2500K @ 4000Mhz

1.11.2011 17:21:05 | | Running CPU benchmarks
1.11.2011 17:21:37 | | Benchmark results:
1.11.2011 17:21:37 | | Number of CPUs: 4
1.11.2011 17:21:37 | | *3938* floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
1.11.2011 17:21:37 | | *13519* integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU

2500K @ 4500Mhz

1.11.2011 17:23:33 | | Running CPU benchmarks
1.11.2011 17:24:05 | | Benchmark results:
1.11.2011 17:24:05 | | Number of CPUs: 4
1.11.2011 17:24:05 | | *4472* floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
1.11.2011 17:24:05 | | *14923* integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU

2500K @ 4800Mhz

1.11.2011 17:21:52 | | Running CPU benchmarks
1.11.2011 17:22:24 | | Benchmark results:
1.11.2011 17:22:24 | | Number of CPUs: 4
1.11.2011 17:22:24 | | *4787* floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
1.11.2011 17:22:24 | | *15968* integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU

2500K @ 5000Mhz

1.11.2011 17:25:58 | | Running CPU benchmarks
1.11.2011 17:26:30 | | Benchmark results:
1.11.2011 17:26:30 | | Number of CPUs: 4
1.11.2011 17:26:30 | | *4939* floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
1.11.2011 17:26:30 | | *16774* integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU

Gotta do some real tests with some boinc wu's.
How about I do some HCC ?


----------



## Tex1954

Nice! I need to get rid of my 8120 and get an I7-2600K to Socket AM3+ adapter somewhere...


----------



## Blast_Crisis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;15536936*
> Nice! I need to get rid of my 8120 and get an I7-2600K to Socket AM3+ adapter somewhere...


LOL...let me know where to find one!


----------



## lagittaja

I don't think I'll run any wu's with the 5Ghz speed. My chip ain't that good and I don't feel like searching for the proper settings just to get couple dozen wu's done with 5Ghz.
Since my chip wants something like 1.5-1.52v to go 5Ghz








I think it could go a bit lower on the vcore with adjusting the other voltages but blargh..
Funny that 4.8Ghz requires only about 1.38v








And the temps climbed quite high with the chip running 5Ghz







almost 90C


----------



## Tex1954

Run what is easiest on the CPU... 4.5-4.8 is nice if the volts a lot lower.


----------



## Tex1954

Updated...


----------



## Angrybutcher

One more bit of data added







Note the possible change in Milkyway CPU points?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Added Collatz data for my 570


----------



## Tex1954

I'll get to it later... THANKS!


----------



## JY

Added some data!


----------



## Tex1954

Got them all added for lunch break, was easy...


----------



## granno21

Just added a few HD 6870 stats for the few projects that it can run.

Quick question that might be dumb; For the PPD column on the CPU sheet, is this per core or per thread (meaning to get the total PPD for a processor for a certain project do you multiply it by the number of cores or threads)?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21;15596713*
> Just added a few HD 6870 stats for the few projects that it can run.
> 
> Quick question that might be dumb; For the PPD column on the CPU sheet, is this per core or per thread (meaning to get the total PPD for a processor for a certain project do you multiply it by the number of cores or threads)?


Depends on the project. Multi-threaded projects will include all threads for the given project, so their theoretical PPD, is for all cores combined. Single-threaded projects, you'll want to multiply the PPD value by number of cores you have. It will get a bit hairy if you start to consider hyperthreading though.


----------



## Tex1954

True Angrybutcher, and maybe I should note those special multi-threaded apps in the sheet as well.

But, more directly, there is no difference between per core or per thread in the spreadsheets. It's per task however many cores it uses (most are single thread/core).

A good example is Moo! Wrapper. On a single GPU system, the times will be a lot longer, but on a 6990 which uses both GPU's, it's still one task that completes a lot faster.

Crossfire and SLI setups same thing. If a task uses multiple GPU's or CPU's, the spreadsheet doesn't care. It's per task at the moment and most (not all) tasks are single GPU/CPU apps.










PS: Update spreadsheet


----------



## Angrybutcher

another entry added


----------



## Tex1954

Updated...










PS: Today is 11/11/11 and that won't happen again in our lifetimes...


----------



## granno21

Hey Tex, I added some data for my now overclocked 6870


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Hey Tex, I added some data for my now overclocked 6870


Updated!

Thanks!


----------



## Angrybutcher

More stuffs added


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> More stuffs added


Updated!


----------



## granno21

I noticed that my OC 6870 got less points than my regular 6870 or close to it based upon the google doc...turns out MSI AB and I were not agreeing on what profile to load.

I updated the Collatz to what their corrected vales should be for a 6870 @ 980mhz


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> I noticed that my OC 6870 got less points than my regular 6870 or close to it based upon the google doc...turns out MSI AB and I were not agreeing on what profile to load.
> I updated the Collatz to what their corrected vales should be for a 6870 @ 980mhz


Fixed ir all... I think.

Also, deleted anything DNET related...


----------



## Tex1954

More minor updates and times...


----------



## lagittaja

Added some HCC results. Data from 22 validated results probably enough for some kind of avg ?

Been running 4.8Ghz @ 1.38v for awhile now.

I'll probably change task when I reach ruby badge for HCC. (Currently 103 days)

What shall I run ? CfCW or TCEP-P2 ?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Added some HCC results. Data from 22 validated results probably enough for some kind of avg ?
> Been running 4.8Ghz @ 1.38v for awhile now.
> I'll probably change task when I reach ruby badge for HCC. (Currently 103 days)
> What shall I run ? CfCW or TCEP-P2 ?


Those 22 results took half a second each?

[edit]Tex, note that the DistrRTgen results I posted were with a different version of the client than the ones already on the spreadsheet.
Mine were - Distributed Rainbow Table Generator (distrrtgen) v3.48 (cuda23), but you have it listed as 3.45. Also, the times and/or points on this seem different than 3.45. The way it looks now, the 560ti gets better PPD than my 570s and the 580 does double?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Those 22 results took half a second each?
> [edit]Tex, note that the DistrRTgen results I posted were with a different version of the client than the ones already on the spreadsheet.
> Mine were - Distributed Rainbow Table Generator (distrrtgen) v3.48 (cuda23), but you have it listed as 3.45. Also, the times and/or points on this seem different than 3.45. The way it looks now, the 560ti gets better PPD than my 570s and the 580 does double?


Welp, give me some new high/low values and we will fix it up... The WU's are different...


----------



## Jayce1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Those 22 results took half a second each?
> [edit]Tex, note that the DistrRTgen results I posted were with a different version of the client than the ones already on the spreadsheet.
> Mine were - Distributed Rainbow Table Generator (distrrtgen) v3.48 (cuda23), but you have it listed as 3.45. Also, the times and/or points on this seem different than 3.45. The way it looks now, the 560ti gets better PPD than my 570s and the 580 does double?


If you want a baseline to compare your 570's to, just look at your total ppd (run it for 24hrs for a couple days), and compare it to mine, (I just have the one machine crunchin'). Looks like you knocked out 800K to my 760K recently, so definately running faster than 560ti's. And AWSOME temps, too. Makes me want to water cool my gpu's.


----------



## lagittaja

@Angrybutcher lmao no, forgot to edit the seconds there . corrected now


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> If you want a baseline to compare your 570's to, just look at your total ppd (run it for 24hrs for a couple days), and compare it to mine, (I just have the one machine crunchin'). Looks like you knocked out 800K to my 760K recently, so definately running faster than 560ti's. And AWSOME temps, too. Makes me want to water cool my gpu's.


That 800k was a partial day







Theoretically, I should be around 1.1M - 1.2M ppd using DistrRTgen


----------



## Jayce1971

Yeah, with 960 cores runnin', that seems a bit more realistic.


----------



## Tex1954

Bump for Update....


----------



## granno21

Added more hd6870 stats.

Also, please delete the stats for the hd6870 with the 970mhz clock. They are not accurate since MSI AB didn't actually kick in the OC. All 980mhz should be correct though


----------



## Tex1954

Added and done.


----------



## lagittaja

Oh well, decided to do some GFAM tasks. Currently looks like one task on a 2500K with 4.8Ghz clocks takes around 2.5-2.7hours to complete, with a couple of odd ball 2.85


----------



## Tex1954

Stick some of those numbers in the spreadsheet!

And Happy Thanksgiving to all who care!


----------



## lagittaja

Yep, I'll put some numbers during the weekend, figured I'll complete atleast 30 tasks so enough data.


----------



## granno21

Are there any stats about how much CPU usage each GPU project requires?

So far I know that Collatz uses .01 CPU + GPU; Moo! Wrapper uses .05 CPU + GPU; Prime Grid uses .7 CPU + GPU

I just find it interesting because now I try not to run Prime Grid as it basically takes a Core away from my CPU tasks


----------



## Tex1954

Truth is, the amount of CPU usage depends on the type of OS, CPU type and speed, GPU type and speed, MOBO and memory as well as the individual WU's.

Any/all those combinations play a part. Linux vs. Windows is a big difference as well. So, to add that data to the spreadsheet could not only be misleading at times, but easily triple (or more) the size of it.

The GPU tasks usually run fairly fast so it's easy to see what they use. To test, I run only a GPU tasks and see what CPU/MEM resources it uses and go from their. Even so, revisions of WU's can and do change that... so one has to remain on their toes.

A good rule of thumb is leave at least one thread (or core) free to service the GPU's, but again that is WU and system dependent.


----------



## lagittaja

I think 31 tasks is enough. I'll add some results soon to the spreadsheet for the Go Fight Against Malaria subproject.
The completion time varies quite a lot. Ranging from 2.14hours to 2.92hours and with granted boinc credit varying from 84.8 to 144.8
E: stuff put to spreadsheet


----------



## Tex1954

Excellent! Please add the HIGH/LOW times points and I will add them later...


----------



## lagittaja

By hi/lo you mean those 2.14/2.92 84.8/144.8 numbers I posted ?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> By hi/lo you mean those 2.14/2.92 84.8/144.8 numbers I posted ?


Exactly... I try to use the Low/High values for variable times and points... to give a better picture of what to expect.

And, I add your numbers!

Thanks!


----------



## lagittaja

Looks like you added them already, maybe a typo in the chart at row 154 column I
Shouldn't it be 84.80, now it is 88.40


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Looks like you added them already, maybe a typo in the chart at row 154 column I
> Shouldn't it be 84.80, now it is 88.40


WOOPSY!!!!

LOL!

Fixed!


----------



## lagittaja

Looks like GFAM is one of the best WCG subprojects PPD wise.

But would you like me to run something specific on my 470 ?
Although I think I'll run some Collatz first.
I have no idea how I'll handle the insane noise from the delta fan on it though.. I seriously gotta buy an AXP or VF3000F..
And when I do buy either one, I'll continue on GPUGrid.


----------



## Tex1954

Oh gosh, run what "YOU" like to run the way you like it to run! Nobody will ever tell you how to donate your volunteer time... it's your stuff and your electric bill... Personally, I am interested in all projects CPU/GPU for the spreadsheet...

For suggestions, we have the POTM, but everybody has their pet projects...

Personally, I like the more space/scientific related projects rather than the math projects, but I try to do a little of everything most of the time... Milkyway and Einstein are my 2 fav GPU projects, but Milkway been down for several days. Seti is cool too, but the WU's are spotty most of the time...

Rosetta, POEM, NFS, OPTIMA for others... Yoyo is a good mix like WCG. WCG is a pioneer in crunching too and has a nice mixed bag of projects...

Only thing I can suggest is pick your poison and run what you like!


----------



## lagittaja

LMAO I was just asking if you would like to have some numbers there








Nevermind then.
Looks like mini_collatz 2.03 tasks are completing at around 255-285 seconds.
E: Hey btw, does collatz need vram ? Was thinking about underclocking the memory a bit. Doesn't add much heat but still.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> LMAO I was just asking if you would like to have some numbers there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind then.
> Looks like mini_collatz 2.03 tasks are completing at around 255-285 seconds.


Thought I was clear, but YES YES YES!! I would love some 470 numbers!!!! Any and all projects! I don't have any at the moment!

Sometimes I run some tasks just to see what the boards will do in my systems... then once I get some good numbers, I switch to something else...


----------



## lagittaja

Hah yeah sure, I'll try to run as many different projects as possible.


----------



## Tex1954

Thanks! I thought you were mostly asking what projects to run for yourself, but if it was what I would like... well... everything! 10 Wu's off each project should give some good reference numbers to add to the spreadsheet!


----------



## granno21

I ran a few tests to see if CPU usage affected Moo! Wrapper by letting it use as much CPU as it wanted.

It appears that Moo! Wrapper does use more CPU time when other CPU projects aren't running simultaneously; however, it didn't reduce the average amount of time it takes to complete each WU.

So I think I'm going to keep running 4 WCG tasks and Moo! Wrapper simultaneously.

Anyone have other experiences?


----------



## Tex1954

Using MSI Afterburner as a monitor, I found out I needed to free up 2 cores of the 3.78GHz 955BE chip to feed the HD6990 running Moo! Wrapper. In Task manager, the same thing shows up when I allow only GPU tasks to run on the HD6990, that is, it also used 50% of the CPU total power. Running less doesn't keep the GPU's fed and causes significant slowdowns.

Maybe your GPU doesn't need so much support or something, but every system is different and you are doing the right thing in determining what is optimum for what you run on your hardware!

Crunch on!


----------



## lagittaja

Still waiting on Collatz to validate a few tasks but I'll add the times there. I'll notify when I've added the points.
And next up some [email protected], starting as soon as it manages to download the freaking task -.-
A wild 5 kilobytes per second, and I got a bandwidth of 10M..
What's up with them..


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Still waiting on Collatz to validate a few tasks but I'll add the times there. I'll notify when I've added the points.
> And next up some [email protected], starting as soon as it manages to download the freaking task -.-
> A wild 5 kilobytes per second, and I got a bandwidth of 10M..
> What's up with them..


LOL! SETI is always like that... and if you got 5KBs, that's pretty good! LOL!


----------



## lagittaja

lmao, figures >.>
Argh, I'll get seti data some other time. I'll do GPUGrid now.
E: No ACEMD2 in the spreadsheet ? I'll do a dozen of those first since the long runs take so freaking long


----------



## Jayce1971

SURE WOULD BE NICE TO GET A STICKY ON THIS!!!!!


----------



## Tex1954

Bump for update... Added some [email protected] GPU data...


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> SURE WOULD BE NICE TO GET A STICKY ON THIS!!!!!


lol, it would be nice but I don't see it happening. We just need to keep bumping it every day or so to make sure it stays on top


----------



## Jayce1971

Bumpsy


----------



## Tex1954

I could have sworn someone was going to input some GTX470 numbers for me...

Sigh...


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I could have sworn someone was going to input some GTX470 numbers for me...
> Sigh...


Would love to, but I never received the package from you that you said had a couple 470s in it. When I get that package, I'll crunch 'em and put up the numbers


----------



## Tex1954

I'll send you two of them soon as someone else sends me the 8 they promised...

LOL!


----------



## Tex1954

Updated... Added some [email protected] tasks.


----------



## granno21

added some [email protected] and WCG data for i5 2500k


----------



## Angrybutcher

Different Milkyway data added. My numbers look weird for CPU tasks though


----------



## Tex1954

Added... and them some dang fast times! Your 2500K must have accidently OC'ed to 45.00 GHz...

LOL!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Not only that, but the non-MT tasks were slower than the previously posted 3700mhz data? I'd be curious to know how many samples Granno used


----------



## Tex1954

Maybe it was a test thing going on... I've never ever seen a 5 second task before except when they errored in the first second or so....

In any case, I've seen some weird things and done some checking on my own from time to time.... it isn't very often someone makes a mistake... but projects make mistakes.

Did you know Moo! Wrapper runs on both GPU's at the same time and reports the sum of the time on both CPU's? The actual time it takes is about 1/2 what it actually takes...

Bugs everywhere I suppose, some funnier than others... and some normal things stranger than bugs! LOL!


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Not only that, but the non-MT tasks were slower than the previously posted 3700mhz data? I'd be curious to know how many samples Granno used


I usually try to use 5 to 10 results. The values I post to the spreed sheet are the values I calculated by taking average time and the average point value for those results.

I can run some [email protected] tasks today to see if anything has changed


----------



## Tex1954

Stuff changes constantly... and sometimes without a task revision change...

Not to worry, the spreadsheet is a live thing... always being updated... always changing...


----------



## tommykl

Added a result for the amd 6950 at stock speeds for [email protected] Definitely optimized for an amd gpu that gtx 570 running at a faster speed and it still manage to beat it by half. Got to wondering I quickly imported a portion of today's run into my excel spreedsheet and here is what I found:

mean 73.97808511 (average)
median 71.17 (the middle value when the data set is arrange in order)
mode 71.15 (most frequently occurring value)
max 83.24 (longest run)
min 64.59 (shortest run)
count 235 (the number of values in this set)
std 4.301730043 (standard deviation)


----------



## Tex1954

Got it! Good work!!

.Starting to fill out a bit better now!!


----------



## Tex1954

Updated... added Celeron and P2-980...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Adjusted my Milkyway CPU data. It helps when other GPU tasks aren't stealing 40+% of a processor core


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Adjusted my Milkyway CPU data. It helps when other GPU tasks aren't stealing 40+% of a processor core


Updated!


----------



## granno21

I am slowly adding new information for WCG at 4.4Ghz. My computer doesn't seem to appreciate 4.5Ghz and right now I'm too busy to worry about the extra 100


----------



## Tex1954

Excellent! every little thing is appreciated!


----------



## tommykl

Added a bunch of WCG for the phenom 1100T


----------



## Angrybutcher

New data for DistrRTgen. The processing time went up significantly, though so did the points per packet.


----------



## Tex1954

Yikes! A ton of stuff to update!!!

I'll get to it soon!


----------



## Tex1954

UPDATED!!!!


----------



## jellis142

Whoever Folds AND BOINC's rules.

These ATI/AMD cards are crazy fast on Collatz... I'm seeing 62K from a stock 4850


----------



## trumpet-205

Is there any BOINC project besides Collatz that AMD excels? Also, is Milyway the only project that uses double precision?


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> Is there any BOINC project besides Collatz that AMD excels? Also, is Milyway the only project that uses double precision?


Moo Wrapper. They are currently doing double points. Not sure how long that will last.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Moo Wrapper. They are currently doing double points. Not sure how long that will last.


Hmm... The new Radeon HD7000 is making me very itchy, but I'm pretty sure AMD will only have double precision on 79xx.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> Hmm... The new Radeon HD7000 is making me very itchy, but I'm pretty sure AMD will only have double precision on 79xx.


Oops sorry, I only answered the first question. As far as double precision, I am only aware of Milky Way and historically AMD only had double precision on their top models. 69xx 58xx


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Oops sorry, I only answered the first question. As far as double precision, I am only aware of Milky Way and historically AMD only had double precision on their top models. 69xx 58xx


Sad news. While Nvidia has double precision for CUDA 2.x, it is capped at 25% performance for GeForce line. Seems these GPU manufacturers don't consider GPGPU (BOINC) to be that helpful.


----------



## 2002dunx

It's more a case of wanting you to pay BIG money for Tesla, or just loads for Quadro....

dunx


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> Sad news. While Nvidia has double precision for CUDA 2.x, it is capped at 25% performance for GeForce line. Seems these GPU manufacturers don't consider GPGPU (BOINC) to be that helpful.


Umm, that is a little over simplified if you ask me. Sure Nvidia has designed various hardware with different capability, but FERMI GPU's do in fact have more capability. The older CUDA capable chips have fewer DPFPU's but still have full compliment of SPFPU's. Remember the Tesla line is the real HPC enabled professional compute engine that doesn't have rendering or gaming as it's main target... while Geforce is game directed.

A network search of CUDA double precision hardware turns up a lot of information about these differences... it has nothing to do with BOINC... BOINC being relatively new to GPU computing (started around late 2008 IIRC after CUDA was released).

One can't compare a Beetle with a Corvette and say the Beetle is capped at 50% of the Corvette... It isn't an apples vs. apples comparison and is misleading at least. How can something be "capped" if the physical components aren't there?

Geforce is fast, cheap, and wasn't designed for HPC, while Tesla is so designed. Also, Quadro and Tesla at least triples available memory capability... They are simply different animals these Tesla vs. Geforce products. At least, according to everything I've read and cared to research on the web...


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Moo Wrapper. They are currently doing double points. Not sure how long that will last.


I hope they "fix" the problem the 6th or after








My 5670 currently pulling a 160k PPD from moo! wrapper hahah
E: Added some Moo! Wrapper data for HD5670 in the spreadsheet..


----------



## Angrybutcher

Added some [email protected] CPU work. Seems either their points changed or something else is going on.


----------



## Tex1954

Updated!

And no telling what is inside WU's... I have projects where most complete in 1.25 hours but some take 3.25 hours... go figure...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Wasn't a time issue/question, the points changed. It's now at my latest 10 are averaging around 64 points per unit.


----------



## Tex1954

Yup... seen that.. it's in there.


----------



## ErOR

I'm just looking at the spreadsheet and I have to ask how does a 5850 get a PPD of 590k+ in Moo! Wrapper and take 15min per WU.

Is that correct? Did I miss something?


----------



## Tex1954

Well, at 7K points per tasks it's easy to do...

All I do is put in the numbers folks give me... sometimes I can double check but usually don't bother... Also, there is nothing to tell if there are two 5850's in crossfire or a single... I would guess from experience that the 910MHZ one is really two in crossfire.

Moo! Wrapper is about the only project I know that works for ATI in single or dual GPU mode... so the numbers can be a little misleading. Bottom line is try it and see what it does on your system and pass some numbers my way...


----------



## DarkRyder

a single 5850 at regular points will get you about 280k-300k per day.


----------



## Tex1954

I've added a [DUAL GPU] Comment to those Moo! Wrapper tasks that use dual GPU's ... Hope that helps...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I've added a [DUAL GPU] Comment to those Moo! Wrapper tasks that use dual GPU's ... Hope that helps...


I don't believe the 6870 data for Moo! is actually dual GPU.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I don't believe the 6870 data for Moo! is actually dual GPU.


Woopsy! Typo and hurried copy/paste... all fixed..


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, at 7K points per tasks it's easy to do...
> All I do is put in the numbers folks give me... sometimes I can double check but usually don't bother... Also, there is nothing to tell if there are two 5850's in crossfire or a single... I would guess from experience that the 910MHZ one is really two in crossfire.
> Moo! Wrapper is about the only project I know that works for ATI in single or dual GPU mode... so the numbers can be a little misleading. Bottom line is try it and see what it does on your system and pass some numbers my way...


Oh right, that makes sense durrr.

I get same points but every 35min or so on avarage.


----------



## granno21

Since WCG is down, I'm running some rosetta work units. I added the results


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Since WCG is down, I'm running some rosetta work units. I added the results


Got it...


----------



## DarkRyder

ty sir, always nice to get more data.


----------



## granno21

I just added some laptop information and was wondering if we could add a metric to the spreadsheet. I think the number of cores per processor and how many cores are used for the test:

For example:

i5 2500k // WCG // CCW // 4 cores available // 1 core used for task // 5,000 seconds // 38 points
i7 2600k // WCG // CCW // 8 threads available // 1 thread used for task // 6,000 / 38 points

I think it might be helpful for processors that have hyper threading or modules, to really see how many tasks can be run at the same time and the performance of doing so

Any thoughts?


----------



## Angrybutcher

I don't think we need to take it that far. The only multi-threadded project I'm aware of is Milkyway, and that's only some of their units. Maybe a generalized theoretical note of PPD = per active core.


----------



## Tex1954

There is an attempt to point out if HT is on or not. Hyper-Threading changes times and it's noted most places. Also, it is a per task spreadsheet, not per CPU or system. As Angrybuther said, no projects really use multi-threading since Aqua shut down.

The thing I didn't like about Aqua is BOINC would decide it was time to run a task and let all the cores go idle so Aqua could start. Thing is, if you have your system setup to complete tasks instead of swaping around, it wasted a lot of time. Best way to start Aqua was suspend all other tasks and let it rip...

It isn't the absolute perfect detail that counts so much as to it is a spreadsheet that can give someone some idea of what to expect...All projects have some variance in times and such and the work units are always evolving... hard to keep up sometimes...


----------



## Tex1954

Updated more... thanks for all the input!!!

I was curious though... where can I can my hands on a XFX HD 5970 BE for cheap or free????

LOL!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I was curious though... where can I can my hands on a XFX HD 5970 BE for cheap or free????
> LOL!


Ditto, I'd like 3







err, make that 5870s

I will even settle for 5850s!


----------



## DarkRyder

Bal3wolf might be interested in selling his.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Added a piece of PrimeGrid CPU data


----------



## DarkRyder

thank you much


----------



## Angrybutcher

Another snip of Primegrid CPU data added


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Added Moo! Wrapper v1.03 data but had a fun time getting it to give me sub 2000 second times. Apparently with v1.03 WUs you have to set to Core 3 on the Distributed.net ATI Stream Client core in Moo! Wrapper's preferences for the HD5850. I had a terrible time trying to get this to work.


----------



## granno21

added several World Community Stats for the three different computers I have crunching for it


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Added Moo! Wrapper v1.03 data but had a fun time getting it to give me sub 2000 second times. Apparently with v1.03 WUs you have to set to Core 3 on the Distributed.net ATI Stream Client core in Moo! Wrapper's preferences for the HD5850. I had a terrible time trying to get this to work.


what exactly is changing the core value supposed to do ?


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> what exactly is changing the core value supposed to do ?


Apparently it is more optimized for Cypress ASIC and later cards. The regular core for the v1.03 units is Core 0 if what I've read on the BIONC forums are. But if you have issues of extremely high times compared to others then manually setting it to Core 3 will help and so far it really has. Only people that seem to be having this issue are HD5850 and HD5870 users on occasion. The high times and low points issue is why I haven't run Moo!Wrapper until now.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Put in some new info on, I'm guessing, different WU types. These are definitely more complex and larger WUs. Not that I'm complaining when compared to the others it's ~6 times the points for 4 times the run time


----------



## Bal3Wolf

with tweaking i got my 5970+5870 to under 10mins that should get close to 1mil points when i let it run 24hrs.


----------



## Tex1954

Very nice!

Updated the Spreadsheet too... been lagging on that task...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Added some stock 570 data for the new PrimeGrid app, Genefer.

Good news is, this app does not bog the system down like PPS Sieve. Bad news, there's a pretty severe PPD hit.


----------



## Jayce1971

Surprised you haven't been out shoveling snow all day, butcher! We got about 1/2", here.... all melted now


----------



## Angrybutcher

I would be, but I've been really lazy on the house search. Apartment life rocks for snow lol.

We ended up with about 7" here. My buddy in Denver said "A crap ton. That's an official measurement, right?", when I asked him how much he got.


----------



## Jayce1971

The official term is "ass-load", or how much a donkey can haul at a time!










Lincoln and Beatrice, Grand Island all got slammed pretty decent. We were right below the "freeze line" all weekend. Got about 1/2 last night and it's gone with 50F temps today. In other news, I've spent all weekend cleaning carpets and upholstery. "I'm getting old", says my back. Beautiful carpets, though. 100% wool, in persian patterns, wall to wall on the first floor of my 130 yr old house.


----------



## lagittaja

Added some PrimeGrid stuff for [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## Tex1954

Cool!

I'm way behind on that... update soon!


----------



## lagittaja

LOL no rush dude, do it at a pace you prefer








Maybe I'll add some [email protected] & [email protected] data tomorrow afternoon, night time clocks so >.>


----------



## Tex1954

Well, right now I can't focus (reading glasses or no) and have the beginnings of a mybrainhurts... sheesh... we will see... maybe too much monitor monitoring...

LOL!


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, updated a bunch and added a bunch...


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, right now I can't focus (reading glasses or no) and have the beginnings of a mybrainhurts... sheesh... we will see... maybe too much monitor monitoring...
> LOL!


Tex the pornanator needs to take a break for a bit it seems lol


----------



## Tex1954

Meany meany!

LOL!


----------



## Angrybutcher

More data added


----------



## Tex1954

GREAT!!!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## lagittaja

Angrybutcher! What is this, older fermi is faster than newer fermi in DistrRTgen! Blasphemy!

Looking at your data, you have 570 with 875 core clocks and you get 1074 average seconds.

While my 470 at same 875 core clocks gets 1052 average seconds.

But.. You have two cards. On the other hand, I had my 2500K at 4.0Ghz clocks while running DistrRTgen.

And to take note also, I've been only running LHC2.0 on my cpu since I started running DistrRTgen and that ain't much of a cpu intensive task.

But.. This is fun to see older card faster than newer. Teehee 

E: Tex, I added some PPS Sieve cuda stuff with my 470 at stock clocks and some DistrRTgen with 875 core clocks.


----------



## Tex1954

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Angrybutcher! What is this, older fermi is faster than newer fermi in DistrRTgen! Blasphemy!
> Looking at your data, you have 570 with 875 core clocks and you get 1074 average seconds.
> While my 470 at same 875 core clocks gets 1052 average seconds.
> But.. You have two cards. On the other hand, I had my 2500K at 4.0Ghz clocks while running DistrRTgen.
> And to take note also, I've been only running LHC2.0 on my cpu since I started running DistrRTgen and that ain't much of a cpu intensive task.
> But.. This is fun to see older card faster than newer. Teehee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E: Tex, I added some PPS Sieve cuda stuff with my 470 at stock clocks and some DistrRTgen with 875 core clocks.


One thing that could contribute, is the CPU usage of the tasks. According to my client, each card is using 0.80 of a core. I'm also crunching on the CPU currently, though only 3 of 4 cores. I haven't fully figured out how to dedicate a core to a card yet and maintain what I think should be proper CPU usage on those cores lol. So in theory, I'm utilizing 4.6 cores with only 4 available (aka sharing time).


----------



## lagittaja

Yep. That's right.

Maybe you should try swan_sync? Atleast over at GPUGrid it was said that it basically dedicates one thread for one gpu..

But what kind of gpu usage do you get on your 570's? If it's 99% all the time then I guess swan_sync probably doesn't make any difference but it's definitely worth a shot.

If you do that then you need to set your "On Multi Processors Use XX%" option to 50%.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I just did a bit of searching as I had no idea what that was. I get the gist of it now, but unsure how to implement it or even if DistrRTgen supports it?


----------



## Tex1954

Updated!!!


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I just did a bit of searching as I had no idea what that was. I get the gist of it now, but unsure how to implement it or even if DistrRTgen supports it?


Well it should support it. Since it's a system environment variable of windows and the task runs in the environment.

If a gpu task requires X amount of cpu -> dedicating one thread on your hardware will make the gpu task faster, in theory. atleast it does on gpugrid.

Since it is the cpu that feeds the gpu with work. Let's put it this way, [email protected][email protected] 4way SLI is faster than say [email protected][email protected] 4way SLI because 2600K can feed the work to the gpu's faster than the E8400 can.

You enable it this way:



E: Also you need to set in boinc = "On Multi Processors Use XX%" option to 50%.

After you have done that, you can only run two cpu tasks on your processor because you have dedicated 2 out of 4 threads in your CPU to your GPU's.

But that shouldn't matter since PPD difference on CPU vs GPU is so freaking huge.

If you do the swan sync and leave the setting at 100% then your GPU and CPU tasks will all suffer as there won't be enough CPU time available.

E2. Oh hey hey hey I came up with something.

Angrybutcher, look at http://boinc.freerainbowtables.com/ Your account and tasks, look at the cpu times. How much for you?

For me they vary between ~5.3 and ~9.6 seconds with avg being 7.8 seconds

And I have set swan_sync enabled.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I'll respond to the rest later.....

cpu time shows 3.5 - 4.5 seconds.

[edit]Alright, so I enabled swan_sync but on first glance, I see no different, although it may only be seconds we're looking for. Now something goofy is happening to my core usage and the processes BOINC is running.

If I set BOINC to 100% CPU, all 4 of my cores bounce around 80%, on 3 CPU tasks and 2 GPU
If I set it to 75%, 2cores run at about 75% while the other 2 are at 15-40%, varying, on 2 CPU tasks and 2 GPU
If I set it to 50%, all 4 run around 18% while core 1 spikes to 60% randomly, on 1 CPU task and 2 GPU
If I set it to 25%, all 4 cores drop to 0-3%, 0 CPU tasks and 2 GPU tasks supposedly using 0.80 of a core each
GPU usage in all the tests is pegged at 98-99%

Does it not dedicate cores like I think it should? IMO, if I set 50%, I should see two cores pegged at 100%, while the other two hover around 80% usage. Theoretically, a CPU core should contribute roughly 80% of the posted time for a work unit. If a unit shows 1000 seconds of GPU time, it "should" also have 800 seconds of CPU time. I'm probably going about this all wrong though.


----------



## Tex1954

Angrybutcher... I do not use swan_sync and with later and Beta 7 version of BOINC Client, you don't need it.

Client takes the predicted CPU usage and will allow a spare core as needed to support the GPU's automatically.

You didn't mention which GPU's you were using, but I find 12.1 and 12.2 Catalyst drivers work much better in the CPU overhead department for ATI cards...

Other than that, leave CPU 100% and let boinc decide the resources and forget Bird_Sync IMHO...


----------



## Angrybutcher

This was for my Intel/nVidia rig. I haven't begun to tweak the AMD 5870 system. It's odd that laggitaja has slightly higher ppd on his 470s than my 570s, so I had to do some testing


----------



## Jayce1971

That is odd. Usually, all other things being equal, more cores = more production. Your 570's have an additional 32 cores... Not sure what's up with that. I'm guessing that a 470 is _maybe_ just _slightly_ slower than a 560ti 448 core, as the flops on the newer card are slightly higher due to clocks.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Nvidia_Graphics_Processing_Units


----------



## Tex1954

Yuppers on all the above...

Drivers, tasks, CLOCKS make the difference...


----------



## lagittaja

Yep dunno what is the reason. But if Angrybutcher was running cpu tasks on all four cores and I only had one core loaded ([email protected]) then that is the reason. My card got more cpu time than yours.

You said that at DistrRTgen tasks listing the cuda tasks were getting 3.5-4.5 seconds cpu time? My tasks got 5.3-9.6

a.k.a. my cpu was able to feed my card the data it needed a little bit faster than your cpu was able because your cpu was busy doing cpu tasks while my cpu was only loading 30-35%.

Maybe you should try and only run DistrRTgen on your 570's and nothing on the cpu for say 10 tasks and see what kind of completion time and cpu time you get?

But you have to take to account that we are comparing slightly different architectures here, although the compute side of GF100 vs GF110 isn't that different.


----------



## Tex1954

That too... it all combines as you say more or less...

All we can do is tweak and tweak to optimum performance for any given setup...


----------



## lagittaja

Hey Tex by the way, noticed a small typo in GPU figures.

My result in 1.39 PPS Sieve cuda23, it is supposed to be GTX 470 with *625*Mhz and it currently is 675Mhz


----------



## Tex1954

Woopsy...

Typers happen!

Thanks!










PS: Fixed!


----------



## lagittaja

Awesomesauce!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Just checked my completed work for today and there is 0 change in my GPU times. Today's units are also averaging 1074 seconds per 570, with the CPU time increasing very slightly by about 1 second per unit.


----------



## Tex1954

Cool, we have good data then...

It's normal for some variation... but if it's more than about 10%, I like to give it a Variable Tims entry with Low/High times...

I must admit, some projects give variable times and points and it isn't linear... so shorter tasks get more points sometimes.

All we can do is log what we get... it's just to give folks an idea what to expect...


----------



## lagittaja

Going to add some GPUGrid Long runs 6.15 cuda31 data maybe tonight if I get enough tasks done. Looks like [email protected] is churning those in 4.44hours* while it says 8-12hours on fastest cards LOL.

Also I got some SETI Enhanced v6.10 (cuda_fermi) data to add later today. Seems the cpu time is all over the place with those and the computation time also varies damn a lot. The GPU usage while running those tasks also was all over the place.

And damn SETI and GPUGrid are so sensitive to OC's! I mean I can run 1.087v 875Mhz with PrimeGrid PPS Sieve and DistrRTgen, and games of course and they don't fail/artifact but daayum, try running seti or gpugrid with those clocks, no can do 

*based on one WU which was done during the night.


----------



## Tex1954

Welcome to BOINC tasks! Each is different and uses the hardware in a different way.

I di what you did for months and ended up with the 100% reliable clocks on my GPU's as they are... trial and error and watching temps is all you can do. Each system is different and OC's differently...

Check available data before bothering to add more if it exists... otherwise, the more data the better! And, keeping up with the task revisions is a never ending job...

Thanks for all the input you've been adding! Mucho Appreciated!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Going to add some GPUGrid Long runs 6.15 cuda31 data maybe tonight if I get enough tasks done. Looks like [email protected] is churning those in 4.44hours* while it says 8-12hours on fastest cards LOL.
> Also I got some SETI Enhanced v6.10 (cuda_fermi) data to add later today. Seems the cpu time is all over the place with those and the computation time also varies damn a lot. The GPU usage while running those tasks also was all over the place.
> 
> And damn SETI and GPUGrid are so sensitive to OC's! I mean *I can run 1.087v 875Mhz with PrimeGrid PPS Sieve and DistrRTgen, and games of course and they don't fail/artifact* but daayum, try running seti or gpugrid with those clocks, no can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *based on one WU which was done during the night.


prime grid has had to go over a lot of work because it found that it had missed some primes







so in a way it's a case of stable means stable no mater what ya run


----------



## lagittaja

Yep. Looks like this 470 is doing pretty well in GPUGrid 

And as a joker and offtopic, a video that makes you feel *what the heck did I just watch*





,

Goal of the song was to collect all Eurovision clichés into one song, and I think they pretty much nailed it LOL!


----------



## Jayce1971

lagittaja, I've found when running boinc, _*with*_ an overclock, I let the cards set their own voltage. If you run default clocks, you may be able to manually lower the voltage from stock without errors. My cards are defaulting at 1.06 at stock (overclocked) speeds. I can safely lower to 1.05 without errors. Any lower than that at the stock oc will result in error wu's. If I lock the voltage, I don't get any error messages at all, but they run a bit warmer.


----------



## lagittaja

lol dude, my stock voltage for 625mhz is 0.962v  I haven't tested how far I can get with stock voltage but I would imagine it's somewhere around 750core

Usually with 875-900core I just max the voltage to 1.087v so it gets enough voltage. My cooling can handle the voltage so 

With 800 or 850core I use 1.025 or 1.036 depending on the task a litte bit.


----------



## lagittaja

Sorry DP.

Added some GPUGrid data for [email protected] moments ago.

Maybe I'll run some Collatz sometime during the next week. Going to have 2days of downtime, at my sisters place now for the weekend and I shut the computer, I don't like to leave it on when I'm not there.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Added some 5870 data for Milkyway









[edit] You know Tex, I think you should add another tab to this spreadsheet. One for a rough $ per point, per project, per card. I know it will change over time, but it doesn't need to be up to the day, maybe every few months. Then we could easily see what card currently has the most base value, outside of electricity usage, though that could be generalized without getting into local power costs. I could see about throwing something together in the coming weeks, if I remember lol


----------



## Tex1954

It is easy to do than that... I have a WattMeter (somewhere) and can measure the difference between idle and on and oc'ed...

Not sure it would be super useful... but who knows?

I think to start, just add a separate sheet...


----------



## DarkRyder

sounds like a good idea to me. Hate to see how much total wattage....my rigs pull total, and how much $ it turns into.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I don't think we need any actual power data at first. Just the cost of the card compared to their performance, compared to other cards.


----------



## DarkRyder

doesnt toms hardware already do that price/performance?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Generally speaking, yes. That doesn't necessarily translate to BOINC performance however, nor does it mention used pricing.


----------



## Tex1954

Updated more...


----------



## DarkRyder

thanks sir.


----------



## Tex1954

Updated:

Added and edited updates...


----------



## DarkRyder

good man


----------



## lagittaja

Nice job Tex, keep it up


----------



## Tex1954

Some more minor updates... and some folks started to add things and didn't finish...


----------



## Tex1954

Few tweaks and new bits... project rev updates etc...


----------



## Tex1954

Added GPUGRID "[email protected]" 5850 numbers..


----------



## DarkRyder

good deal


----------



## tommykl

Well finally got a a new HSF for my 6950 reference card. Man what a difference in temps and noise. The old HSF crunching away would run at 85C with the fan speed set to 40-45% and sounded like a VHS rewinder. With the Artic Cooling Accelero TWIN TURBO II at stock speeds it was running at a blistering 60C







and I can barely hear it. OC the core clock from 800 to 920 resulted in a slight increase in the fan speed but still running in the low 60's.

15% in core speed netted me so far 20% reduction in my milkyway times. From 73-78 seconds per WU to 60.06-60.22 seconds.


----------



## Tex1954

Now you know why I like to water cool everything... cost more, but get max sustained overclocks that way... and run cooler too!


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Does anyone have some 7970/7950 number they could post up? I'm considering selling my cards after I get the Sapphire fixed and possibly grab one or the other to put me at 5850 Crossfire levels but only on one card to keep things a ton cooler and easier to manage.


----------



## jetpak12

I noticed that there was only one entry for the 6970, so I've just added Milkyway and Moo.









I should add that Milkyway runs a little hotter for me than Moo.


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Does anyone have some 7970/7950 number they could post up? I'm considering selling my cards after I get the Sapphire fixed and possibly grab one or the other to put me at 5850 Crossfire levels but only on one card to keep things a ton cooler and easier to manage.


Added results for my 7970 @ Stock Clocks. I was able to undervolt the core slightly and lower my memory clocks without affecting speed of milkyway, but reduced my temps by about 8 degrees C. I am still trying to figure out how to run 2 WU on my single GPU with milkyway, so far haven't had any luck.

Edit:

Was able to get multiple WUs to run with milkyway. 1wu = 43 seconds( (1x159)/43 = ~3.7 PPS), 2wu = 82 seconds( (2x159)/82 = ~ 3.94PPS), 4wu = 155 - 160( (4x159)/160 = ~ 3.975PPS) seconds, so its slightly more efficient to run 4 WUs at a time then 1. The GPU usage stays at a constant 99% rather than dipping every time the WU finishes.

You can see the workers slowly stagger their finishing times until the GPU usage dips stop.


Spoiler: GPU Usage









Spoiler: Milkyway AppInfo for 1.02



Code:



Code:


<app_info>
<app>
<name>milkyway</name>
</app>
<file_info>
<name>milkyway_separation_1.02_windows_x86_64__opencl_amd_ati.exe</name>
<executable/>
</file_info>
<app_version>
<app_name>milkyway</app_name>
<version_num>102</version_num>
<flops>1.0e11</flops>
<avg_ncpus>0.05</avg_ncpus>
<max_ncpus>1</max_ncpus>
<plan_class>ati14ati</plan_class>
<coproc>
<type>ATI</type>
<count>.25</count>
</coproc>
<cmdline></cmdline>
<file_ref>
<file_name>milkyway_separation_1.02_windows_x86_64__opencl_amd_ati.exe</file_name>
<main_program/>
</file_ref>
</app_version>
</app_info>

Change the count for more WU, 1=1Wu, .5=2WU, .25=4WU


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I noticed that there was only one entry for the 6970, so I've just added Milkyway and Moo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should add that Milkyway runs a little hotter for me than Moo.


I don't think it was a real 6970 either. It was my unlocked 6950s.


----------



## Tex1954

Well, I added all the numbers...

Looks like unlocked 6950's at 890MHz faster than 1000MHz 6970? LOL!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Shouldn't be possible, but maybe due to processing time and higher points? I've noticed similar oddities between 5850 and 5870 at times.


----------



## Tex1954

Could e CPU usage, any number of things...


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, I added all the numbers...
> 
> Looks like unlocked 6950's at 890MHz faster than 1000MHz 6970? LOL!


Where are you seeing that? From the sheet, [email protected] gets 332,973 PPD, while [email protected] gets 319,784 in Moo.

Also, the two 6970 entries I posted are from an actual 6970 (non-unlocked). Its a reference-model ASUS that came with a factory +10MHz OC. I think Magic was saying that the 1000MHz 6970 entry is actually the unlocked one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Could e CPU usage, any number of things...


This may be true, as what I posted is with a stock C2D E8500 (3.16GHz).


----------



## Tex1954

My bad, two different projects...


----------



## Tex1954

More updates and some more 1055T in there...


----------



## Angrybutcher

New laptop SETI data added. i5 2520 in a Dell e6420.

Processing is slightly slower than my former T9600 but is quad core rather than dual.


----------



## tommykl

added some more GPU times two of which are stable overclock times for the 6950


----------



## Tex1954

Wow! Thanks! I'll get on today... got some folks over working on the house...


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Wow! Thanks! I'll get on today... got some folks over working on the house...


Drinking beer and gaming is not working on the house


----------



## Tex1954

LOL!


----------



## Tex1954

Spreadsheet updated.. got a couple 7970 numbers in there now!


----------



## DarkRyder

always nice to see new gpus in the lists...


----------



## Tex1954

Yes, we need more GTX580 and HD7950/7970 stuff in there as well as some more recent time/point updates for newer REV projects. Like, there are still some 3.14 Rosetta things in there and the task rev is up to 3.30...

And, got the 6870 data in there now too... was a typo on data entry...


----------



## Tex1954

Added WCG Beta GPU tasks for HD6990, GTX 560, GTX 460 cards...


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Added WCG Beta GPU tasks for HD6990, GTX 560, GTX 460 cards...


You 'da man Tex!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Bunches of data added


----------



## creisti86

I was hopping that upgrading from a radeon HD 5770 to a Radeon HD 7850 would get me about double the computing performance.
But there are several issues, the biggest credit giver Moo!Wrapper doesn't work (I get a computing error about 20 seconds in a WU), and Collatz (another good one) works slower.
Milky Way works now, as I have double precision, but doesn't seem to be that fast. I registered to PrimeGrid and that gets the most score for this card right now, but it is still about a third of what I used to get with the 5770. Of course, I'm not doing it only for the credit, but having getting a lower score after an upgrade is kind of disappointing... Also, the card doesn't stay at 99% usage, sometimes it's at 70%-80% other times a bit higher, depending on the project. (card is overclocked to 1090core/1490memory)
So the question is, do you have any tips on how/what to run to get better results? (I prefer physics and math related projects to biology related)
Also what settings would be good, do I need to get certain custom applications, edit the app_info xml, etc? Or do I just need to wait for the project organizers to upgrade their applications for the new cards?
These are the projects I run: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], Collatz Conjecture, PrimeGrid, Moo Wrapper.
Also, if you want I could contribute to the list...
Thank you!


----------



## Tex1954

Hmm, if you want to investigate performance issues, like 5770 vs.7850, you need to be exacting in your procedure.

1) Are clocks similar?

2) Is it using OpenCL version or Native Stream version on each card?

3) What does MSI AB say the utilization is?

4) Have you tested with NO (ZERO) CPU PROJECTS running at the same time?

5) Is the BOINC Client version the same?

6) Are the drivers the same?

It may be the 7850 is really faster but needs a setup tweak...


----------



## Tex1954

Updated again with a lot of stuff!

Thanks you guys!


----------



## Tex1954

Updated for more GTX580 stuff! Thanks Deegon and Angrybutcher and others!


----------



## mm67

[email protected] with 6870 running at stock 915 MHz seems to be making some nice points. WU's take on average 2700 seconds and make 2925.23 points but I have four running at same time. That's about 370000 PPD, almost as good [email protected]


----------



## Tex1954

NICE! Do you have an updated app_info.xml you could share?


----------



## mm67

I'm using this at the moment, anything lower than 1 cpu thread / WU starts to slow down WU's.

Code:



Code:


<app_info>

<app>
<name>poemcl</name>
<user_friendly_name>POEM++ OpenCL</user_friendly_name>
</app>

<file_info>
<name>poemcl_0.1_windows_intelx86__opencl_ati_100</name>
<executable/>
</file_info>

<app_version>
<app_name>poemcl</app_name>
<version_num>1</version_num>
<plan_class>opencl_ati_100</plan_class>
<avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus>
<max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus>
<flops>1157115231469.729200</flops>
<coproc>
<type>ATI</type>
<count>0.25</count>
</coproc>
<cmdline></cmdline>
<file_ref>
<file_name>poemcl_0.1_windows_intelx86__opencl_ati_100</file_name>
<main_program/>
</file_ref>
</app_version>

</app_info>


----------



## Tex1954

Very similar to mine except I used 0.3 GPU's for 3 tasks per...

I saved yours under a different name too for reference.

Thanks!


----------



## mm67

I tried that too, PPD is just a bit lower, about 350000.


----------



## goodtobeking

Added some more content. Quick question, Does this GPU usage look ok to you for [email protected]me?? And do you think its worth a shot at trying to run 2 WUs per GPU via a similair app_info.xml as that one??



I have yet to do anything involving those app_info.xml files, but it looks like you just change the "Count" to the proper decimal point


----------



## Angrybutcher

Don't add my QMC/Yoyo data yet Tex. I pulled the gun too soon and the data is not accurate lol.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Added some more content. Quick question, Does this GPU usage look ok to you for [email protected]?? And do you think its worth a shot at trying to run 2 WUs per GPU via a similair app_info.xml as that one??
> I have yet to do anything involving those app_info.xml files, but it looks like you just change the "Count" to the proper decimal point


Looks like it's running fine to me! On the ATI cards, you can save power and heat on Milkyway by downclocking the memory clocks. On the R400 machine, the HD6990 is running 850/850 GPU/Mem clocks and finishes tasks in one minute flat. Running this way drops the VReg temps significantly!





I wouldn't run 2x per GPU while we are doing Pentathlon CPU tasks because you need to free up a thread/core to do it... buy running 1x per GPU I can use all 6 cores at 99% and not really lose any CPU power. Running 2x Per GPU only gets you about 45k points more per day highly overclocked.... but it does help a little if you can stagger the start/finish times so one task finishes before the other on a GPU...










PS: You may notice I turn off Gadgets and Aero on my win-7 Pro 64b boxes... saves GPU/CPU power (a little) doing that.. but it's all personal preference and voluntary.
I also set the preferences to Maximum performance... And none of my systems are set at max overclocks because it pulls so much power the circuit breaker pops... This stupid house has 3 rooms and the bathroom on ONE 20A breaker... soon to be fixed I hope..


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Don't add my QMC/Yoyo data yet Tex. I pulled the gun too soon and the data is not accurate lol.


Oky Doky... I'll hold off!


----------



## dog5566

Just added sum new data for you Tex


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> Just added sum new data for you Tex


Thanks! I am a bit behind updating things... some real life stuff taking my time recently...


----------



## Tex1954

I'm lagging, will update later today...


----------



## BritishBob

Currently running my 7970 at 1100 on milky.... I think I am going to have to up that and steal the lowest average.....

Currently on 36.2-36.7 secs...


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Currently running my 7970 at 1100 on milky.... I think I am going to have to up that and steal the lowest average.....
> Currently on 36.2-36.7 secs...


Man, that is smoking fast... best the 6990 can do on Air without smoking is about 51 seconds... wait till I get it on water though... then maybe get it in the high 40's or so... Still, that 7970 is fast... like it does almost the same as the 6990 all by itself on Milkyway...


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Man, that is smoking fast... best the 6990 can do on Air without smoking is about 51 seconds... wait till I get it on water though... then maybe get it in the high 40's or so... Still, that 7970 is fast... like it does almost the same as the 6990 all by itself on Milkyway...


Tex, did you see the 7970 review at Tom's Hardware? It showed the 6990 and 7970 basically tied at double-precision math using the Sandra 2012 Open CL GP Processing benchmark. The overclocking headroom on the 7970 exceeds the 6990, which might account for the faster completion time in MilkyWay...


----------



## BritishBob

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I am just glad I didn't get this card to fold on.....

So I have a 1.5 ltr bottle of coke, let see what I can get down to....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Seem to bee 0.2 secs of going under 35 secs... Got bored of listening to the fan so saved the profile and calling it until tomorrow....


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just glad I didn't get this card to fold on.....
> So I have a 1.5 ltr bottle of coke, let see what I can get down to....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seem to bee 0.2 secs of going under 35 secs... Got bored of listening to the fan so saved the profile and calling it until tomorrow....


Man I thought my 6970s were pretty good, yours are 20 seconds faster than mine. Mine are running at stock voltages though, I only have a 650 watt PSU, and my killowatt says I am pulling 730-750 from the wall. Been running strong for weeks though lol


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Man I thought my 6970s were pretty good, yours are 20 seconds faster than mine. Mine are running at stock voltages though, I only have a 650 watt PSU, and my killowatt says I am pulling 730-750 from the wall. Been running strong for weeks though lol


I cannot run mine as often as I would like. Having a hover constantly going is a bit of a distraction....But I would like to go sub 35 secs.... I am just not sure if the silicon gods will like that.... Running at 1145MHz core speed.... Stock voltages....


----------



## Tex1954

Finally got the updates done..


----------



## eus105454

Thanks Tex!


----------



## dog5566

Nice1


----------



## Tex1954

Updated....


----------



## dog5566

just add 1 more to the list, but when i leave the page the points change to 5.9 from 5900?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> just add 1 more to the list, but when i leave the page the points change to 5.9 from 5900?


Fixed it to plain text....


----------



## dog5566

Got my 7950 today, ...45sec for milkyway at stock seting's








going to see how low she will go! on air


----------



## dog5566

Well 38sec's [email protected] [email protected] temp's 63c VRM 80C tho!











Dirt next


----------



## dog5566

Works well on DiRT too











This is @1150 still.


----------



## Tex1954

NICE! That is one fast card!


----------



## gamer11200

Amazing completion times there!


----------



## mm67

Don't how to add projects that run multiple tasks at same time so I'll just put the numbers here. These are both on [email protected] GTX 460 (336 cores) @ 830 MHz, running 4 tasks concurrently, average time per WU 2600 seconds and points per WU 2925.23, that's about 390k PPD. HD5770 @ 930 MHz running 4 tasks concurrently, average time for a WU 3280 seconds which makes about 300k PPD.


----------



## lagittaja

Added some data









Currently testing for 3 [email protected] wu's simultaneously on my HD5670.
E: Data added for 3x poem wu's simultaneously on a HD5670.
So avg completion time rises from 6690,76 to 9367








From my calculations the PPD rised from 75.52k to 80.91k LOL.

I'll revert the app_info back to 2 wu's simultaneously, it's more efficient if you ask me. If I would have a faster CPU or more cores I bet the HD5670 would do better









Don't add that bit of data (3x per gpu) just yet so we'll have a more accurate completion time to add to the chart, I should have three more wu's finishing anytime now and I have another three to report since for some reason it hasn't reported them yet.
E2: And the completion times are all over the place



I'll edit out the 3x per GPU data. 2x per GPU data is accurate so you can add that when you have the time.


----------



## Tex1954

Sorry I been real busy... will update the spreadsheet and TSR threads tonight I hope...

Been doing some serious job hunting... think I found one.


----------



## lagittaja

Congrats dude, hope you get it


----------



## Tex1954

TYVM! I think I got it... go for orientation next Monday and probably start driving again next Friday or the following Monday. It doesn't pay so well, but, I can work 2 weeks on, 1 week off if I want. Home Time is completely up to me. Sooo, to begin and get my nest-egg established again, I'll be driving my bunz off to make as much as I can. Then, after I get some cash in the stash... I can take it easier...


----------



## mm67

Collatz runs pretty fast on 7950 :


----------



## hijackerjack

Added some GPU figures for crossfire 6770 (wasn't sure whether to put 5770 or 6770 since they are basically the same) running 870 mhz on Poem and PrimeGrid. Gonna add some 7950 stuff later.


----------



## hijackerjack

Added in some figures for HD 7950 running Poem versions 1.0.3 vs 1.0.4. Some big differences in terms of credit output.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Added in some figures for HD 7950 running Poem versions 1.0.3 vs 1.0.4. Some big differences in terms of credit output.


One runs on gpu and the other one on cpu, you can not really compare them. If you want to make more points on 7950 then you should run multiple WU's simultaneously, I usually run 6 tasks at same time on my 7950.


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> One runs on gpu and the other one on cpu, you can not really compare them. If you want to make more points on 7950 then you should run multiple WU's simultaneously, I usually run 6 tasks at same time on my 7950.


Yeah totally didn't realize that LOL. Gonna go fix that.

And 6 tasks?!? Holy cow. Does that not heat up your gpu a heck of a lot? Mines already around 60C when running Poem


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Yeah totally didn't realize that LOL. Gonna go fix that.
> And 6 tasks?!? Holy cow. Does that not heat up your gpu a heck of a lot? Mines already around 60C when running Poem


Running only one [email protected] WU on a gpu isn't gonna load it up enough, so yeah your GPU isn't gonna get any cooler








Download GPU-Z and check the GPU usage while running [email protected]

As an example:
If I run 1 task on my HD5670 it gets 30-40% GPU usage. If I run 2 task on my HD5670 it gets 60-70% GPU usage. Get my point?

See the [email protected] thread in this same subforum for information on how to run more than one WU on your GPU.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Yeah totally didn't realize that LOL. Gonna go fix that.
> And 6 tasks?!? Holy cow. Does that not heat up your gpu a heck of a lot? Mines already around 60C when running Poem


I just checked again and 5 seems to be optimal number of tasks for 7950, that puts card on 82% load,. Running a lower number of task drops utilization percent and running more tasks together doesn't increase it. I have a waterblock on card, right now it's running at 41 C with 27 C ambient temperature.


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Running only one [email protected] WU on a gpu isn't gonna load it up enough, so yeah your GPU isn't gonna get any cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download GPU-Z and check the GPU usage while running [email protected]
> As an example:
> If I run 1 task on my HD5670 it gets 30-40% GPU usage. If I run 2 task on my HD5670 it gets 60-70% GPU usage. Get my point?
> See the [email protected] thread in this same subforum for information on how to run more than one WU on your GPU.


Yeah. I get your point haha. I used to run 2 WU's on my old 6770, but it would raise the temp all the way to 80C or so haha. I guess I might as well try multiple WU's for poem. Makes sense anyways lol.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Yeah. I get your point haha. I used to run 2 WU's on my old 6770, but it would raise the temp all the way to 80C or so haha. I guess I might as well try multiple WU's for poem. Makes sense anyways lol.


Now that I played a bit more with Poem it actually seems to be surprisingly slow on 7950, running 5 tasks at a time, overclocked to 1000 MHz, it's making even a bit less points than a 5870 overclocked to 950 MHz.


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Now that I played a bit more with Poem it actually seems to be surprisingly slow on 7950, running 5 tasks at a time, overclocked to 1000 MHz, it's making even a bit less points than a 5870 overclocked to 950 MHz.


I just tried this and noticed the same thing. I just tried running 2 MilkyWay WU's on my 7950 and it somehow dropped my temps from 72C with 1 WU to 53C constant with 2. Interesting.


----------



## lagittaja

Guys when you're experimenting with [email protected] make sure you feed the WU's with enough CPU since Poem sure does love CPU.
My HD5670 would probably be capable of running 3 WU's simultaneously if I would have a faster CPU. It does run three WU's nicely but the CPU can't keep up so the PPD only rises like 6-7% and the completion times and CPU time go haywire..
Right now when running just two wu's it literally takes every ounce of CPU power my HTPC has.


----------



## ihatelolcats

here are my latest results

6870 crossfire 930/1110
phenom ii 955 4.2GHz

einsteinbinary_BRP4 1.24


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



300746661 128740349 30 Jul 2012 14:48:00 UTC 31 Jul 2012 20:57:35 UTC Completed and validated 5,411.18 967.33 7.87 500.00 Anonymous platform
300746639 128740338 30 Jul 2012 14:48:00 UTC 31 Jul 2012 20:57:35 UTC Completed and validated 6,311.29 962.39 7.83 500.00 Anonymous platform
300746552 128740295 30 Jul 2012 14:48:00 UTC 31 Jul 2012 20:57:35 UTC Completed and validated 5,326.10 958.05 7.79 500.00 Anonymous platform
300661297 128702063 30 Jul 2012 3:25:57 UTC 31 Jul 2012 20:57:35 UTC Completed and validated 5,316.66 947.02 7.70 500.00 Anonymous platform
300661278 128702055 30 Jul 2012 3:25:57 UTC 31 Jul 2012 20:57:35 UTC Completed and validated 6,856.70 954.23 7.76 500.00 Anonymous platform
300661277 128702053 30 Jul 2012 3:25:57 UTC 31 Jul 2012 20:57:35 UTC Completed and validated 5,437.64 943.84 7.68 500.00 Anonymous platform
300661274 128702052 30 Jul 2012 3:25:57 UTC 31 Jul 2012 20:57:35 UTC Completed and validated 6,530.23 955.04 7.77 500.00 Anonymous platform
300661271 128702050 30 Jul 2012 3:25:57 UTC 31 Jul 2012 20:57:35 UTC Completed and validated 6,499.14 976.83 7.94 500.00 Anonymous platform
300661268 128702049 30 Jul 2012 3:25:57 UTC 31 Jul 2012 20:57:35 UTC Completed and validated 6,140.84 951.28 7.74 500.00 Anonymous platform
300661257 128702044 30 Jul 2012 3:25:57 UTC 31 Jul 2012 20:57:35 UTC Completed and validated 6,530.23 950.45 7.73 500.00 Anonymous platform
300661254 128702042 30 Jul 2012 3:25:57 UTC 31 Jul 2012 20:57:35 UTC Completed and validated 6,856.70 953.81 7.76 500.00 Anonymous platform
300661248 128702039 30 Jul 2012 3:25:57 UTC 31 Jul 2012 20:57:35 UTC Completed and validated 6,499.14 975.21 7.93 500.00 Anonymous platform
300661246 128702038 30 Jul 2012 3:25:57 UTC 31 Jul 2012 20:57:35 UTC Completed and validated 7,342.56 973.24 7.92 500.00 Anonymous platform
300661238 128702034 30 Jul 2012 3:25:57 UTC 31 Jul 2012 20:57:35 UTC Completed and validated 7,341.56 979.08 7.96 500.00 Anonymous platform
300661230 128702030 30 Jul 2012 3:25:57 UTC 31 Jul 2012 20:57:35 UTC Completed and validated 7,385.56 977.19 7.95 500.00 Anonymous platform
300661222 128702026 30 Jul 2012 3:25:57 UTC 31 Jul 2012 20:57:35 UTC Completed and validated 6,606.17 951.50 7.74 500.00 Anonymous platform
300661195 128702013 30 Jul 2012 3:25:57 UTC 31 Jul 2012 20:57:35 UTC Completed and validated 6,607.41 943.88 7.68 500.00 Anonymous platform
300661193 128702012 30 Jul 2012 3:25:57 UTC 31 Jul 2012 20:57:35 UTC Completed and validated 5,493.27 943.98 7.68 500.00 Anonymous platform
300582003 128666646 29 Jul 2012 17:11:06 UTC 31 Jul 2012 7:45:29 UTC Completed and validated 6,888.70 970.72 7.90 500.00 Anonymous platform
300581999 128666644 29 Jul 2012 17:11:06 UTC 31 Jul 2012 7:45:29 UTC Completed and validated 6,871.23 1,004.23 8.17 500.00 Anonymous platform


----------



## lagittaja

After lots of Poem wu's completed the completion time varies a bit but mostly it's rather good.
During the night when no one is using this HTPC it completes them in around 5800 seconds.
And that's around 87k PPD. Quite nice for such a puny card







During the day the completion times are anything between ~7200-9000, that's ~56k-70k.
And the computing halts when Windows Media Center or Spider Solitaire or Mahjong Titans is running so not so steady but anyway, it's doing the best it can


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, I will try to get things updated today... after some coffee....

Waiting on a call for truck assignment...


----------



## mm67

Anyone else notice this on Dirt ?


7950 @ 1000 MHz usually runs tasks in about 710 seconds but now I'm seeing a lot of tasks that only take 540 seconds. It's not like I'm complaining over getting 1.4 million points in a day instead of old 1 million a day


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Anyone else notice this on Dirt ?
> 
> 7950 @ 1000 MHz usually runs tasks in about 710 seconds but now I'm seeing a lot of tasks that only take 540 seconds. It's not like I'm complaining over getting 1.4 million points in a day instead of old 1 million a day


I noticed this too. I checked the DiRT website yesterday but it didn't say anything. I'm assuming the WU's must be from a different set that doesn't require as much computation...


----------



## lagittaja

Put up some numbers for [email protected] running [email protected]







Should try and max the slider to 870Mhz








Kinda surprised at the PPD of this thing







Was expecting something like 140k but apparently this thing is pushing it to 195k








And those numbers are when the rig is unused, when it's being used the completion time rises from ~3800 to ~4000 seconds.


----------



## BritishBob

I just remembered this. I flashed my bios, gotta go back and see what I can hit.


----------



## BritishBob

New BIOS and new clock. Milkyway has been smashed....

Teaser:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







More accurate pics once I get back from my driving lesson and I am sure it's stable.

I couldn't wait... XD


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Some info, this is only 40mhz more on the core than previously when I was posting 35 secs. A bios flash and 40 mhz means a 2 second decrease in completion times... I run a reference 7970 I brought on release day, ASIC value of 63%. I am thinking a 7970 could break 30 secs with a golden card on water. The card has had the BIOS flashed to a 7970 GHZ edition and has had no manual voltage changes.


----------



## eus105454

Smoking fast BritishBob!









Am I reading those clocks correctly (1185/1600Mhz)?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking fast BritishBob!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I reading those clocks correctly (1185/1600Mhz)?


Yes you are. Stock air cooler. This thing could go faster on water/dice/LN2...


----------



## goodtobeking

Then you need to go to water my good sir. We need someone to smash that 30 second mark.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Then you need to go to water my good sir. We need someone to smash that 30 second mark.


Yea, just brought a 1440p monitor and a PSU for my Ebay or the Highway build. In 10 days I am off to uni. Not going to happen any time soon. :'(


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Yea, just brought a 1440p monitor and a PSU for my Ebay or the Highway build. In 10 days I am off to uni. Not going to happen any time soon. :'(


New cooling...


----------



## eus105454

Smokin' BritishBob! Or perhaps with the new cooling I should say NOT smoking???


----------



## Tex1954

Okay folks, got the spreadsheet updated...

Looks like the new 7970's are smoke'n fast!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

Thanks Tex!


----------



## Tex1954

Cleaned up a couple things, added some more things, got some more numbers on GTX 580 and such too...

Running numbers for GPUGRID and POEM on 900MHz GTX 580's now... will try to fill things in...

Oh... did I mention I added TWO (2) GTX 580's to the mess of crap I have????

LOL!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Oh... did I mention I added TWO (2) GTX 580's to the mess of crap I have????
> LOL!


Whoa, that should pick things up a good bit!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Whoa, that should pick things up a good bit!


If I can get them installed... yes....

Right now, trying to get them both installed in 2 boxes with the 6990... pain so far getting it all to work.

But, I'll get it done...


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, the R400 box now has the 1100T at 3.8GHz driving the HD6990 *AND* one of the GTX 580 cards... so far so good...

Got a new BIG AZZ coolermaster 812 heatsink on the 1100T as well and it dropped temps from 57c to 45c on air... massive improvement over the older TX3 I had on there... (specials thanks to DarkRyder for that!)

Now to get the other 580 installed in one of the other boxes...


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Okay, the R400 box now has the 1100T at 3.8GHz driving the HD6990 *AND* one of the GTX 580 cards... so far so good...
> Got a new BIG AZZ coolermaster 812 heatsink on the 1100T as well and it dropped temps from 57c to 45c on air... massive improvement over the older TX3 I had on there... (specials thanks to DarkRyder for that!)
> Now to get the other 580 installed in one of the other boxes...


Nice Tex!!! Will be looking for a big boost on the points!!!


----------



## Tex1954

well, for fun, I stuck the other 580 in the compaq box on the microATX board... running Linux... and it works!!!!

So, one overclocked and one stock both running dirt and other things to test now...


----------



## BritishBob

Sweet. Nicely cleaned up...


----------



## hijackerjack

I added in a line for 7950 running WCG HCC app with 3X per gpu. Hope that may help anyone who's interested in running it. hah.


----------



## gamer11200

Considering how the recent Catalyst 12.11 Beta drivers gave a noticeable improvement on [email protected], it might be worthwhile to start including graphics driver version into this spreadsheet.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Considering how the recent Catalyst 12.11 Beta drivers gave a noticeable improvement on [email protected], it might be worthwhile to start including graphics driver version into this spreadsheet.


I can do that... but the updates are less frequent of late... by the time I get some versions in there, the drivers probably update again...


----------



## Tex1954

Kinda noticed there were some more entries in the spreadsheet...

Sooo, better late than never, all updated now!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Kinda noticed there were some more entries in the spreadsheet...
> Sooo, better late than never, all updated now!


Thanks Tex! You 'da man!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Kinda noticed there were some more entries in the spreadsheet...
> Sooo, better late than never, all updated now!


Hey Tex, can you change my 6970 entry to 6950? I thought I had unlocked the shaders on that beast, but as I found out last night that wasnt the case. Don't worry they are unlocked now (after almost bricking my card a couple times yay backup BIOS!), but those figures are for 1408 shaders at 840mhz.


----------



## Tex1954

Done...


----------



## lagittaja

What?! No submissions from 3770K's in the spreadsheet?
Damn I gotta get cracking









Edit:
Crunching POWAAAH!!



LOL
















I'll add data for international Galaxy Note in the spreadsheet when the two wu's finish









Looks like it takes 26 minutes 30 seconds for 2% so that would be erm 22 hours for one wu


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> What?! No submissions from 3770K's in the spreadsheet?
> Damn I gotta get cracking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Crunching POWAAAH!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add data for international Galaxy Note in the spreadsheet when the two wu's finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it takes 26 minutes 30 seconds for 2% so that would be erm 22 hours for one wu


Nope, don't have any ivy bridge things on the sheets yet...


----------



## lagittaja

I have some PrimeGrid data for you








This 3770K seems to be a freaking beast on PG, at least for PPS (LLR) and SG (LLR).
Got five Genefers on queue and one Seventeen or Bust as well.
And daayum the temps with these AVX wu's. The same kind of heat as P95/IBT/Linx make LOL.

Too bad MW N-body multithreading wu's are scarce, would love to see how this Ivy performs on those.
E: Oh, no wonder there's no N-body wu's lol
Quote:


> Looks like the nbody search is just having all of its workunits crash, so I've stopped it. Some more debugging needs to be done on the binaries.
> 
> --Travis 12 Nov 2012 | 21:20:54 UTC
> 
> Sorry about the errors! We have taken everything down and hope to have the issue resolved shortly.
> 
> By the way, I'm Jake, and I have been working in the group on N-Body for the past semester now, and I will be doing more work in the future.
> 
> Thanks to all the users for their help!
> 
> Jake Bauer 13 Nov 2012 | 18:43:31 UTC


----------



## hijackerjack

Well, thanks to the lack of gpu WU's from WCG, I've added in 5 CPU figures for 5 different WCG projects haha. All on an i5-3570k so we can get some more ivy bridge figures going.


----------



## lagittaja

Woah these PPS sieves take a whopping 71517.63 seconds avg to complete on my [email protected] (8 running simultaneously).
Each wu gives 3371 points so that would mean erm ~30kish PPD in the long run.
When this next batch of eight PPS sieves completes, I'll go and disable HT to see how it affects the run time and hence the PPD.
P.S. My BOINC Manager is in panic mode since it was stupido and decided to download a bunch of these PPS sieves (76 remaining lol) and they're deadline is ~84-92hours away ROFL


----------



## Tex1954

They run slow on CPU's... best to run them GPU... I would abort them all after I changed my PG preferences... Uncheck all the projects that have GPU capability and run just the AVX or SSE3 things or something...


----------



## hijackerjack

That's terribly slow haha. I wouldn't have the patience to run a single WU for 20 hours haha. The most I've done is 14 for a single WCG one.

EDIT: Added in some more 3570k figures (eOn, Enigma, and SubsetSum)


----------



## Tex1954

Umm, you guys, if you have MORE than about a 10% spread in WU times and/or points, please just give me the HIGH/LOW times and points, no use averaging...


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Umm, you guys, if you have MORE than about a 10% spread in WU times and/or points, please just give me the HIGH/LOW times and points, no use averaging...


Woops. Sorry haha. I'll go fix those real quick then.


----------



## Tex1954

Many projects, especially math based scanning things have WU's that run in stages. They (for instance) do a scan of data and if nothing interesting, then finish quickly... other times the scan is positive invoking more detailed analysis and the WU takes longer. MATRIX manipulation is similar when applied to some life science projects, neuron simulation, growth prediction, and such. Sometimes the tasks complete quickly all according the starting parameters.

So, it is very normal for many WU's to vary in length of time. This is often NOT the case in other projects like protein folding and such... or graphical manipulation WU's... all depends on what is being done.

Sooo, for those variable projects, averaging really doesn't give the correct picture. The purpose of the spreadsheet is to give folks a "general" idea of what to expect and is highly hardware dependent.

Nevertheless, one can scan the projects and hardware entries and get a fairly reasonable idea of how projects play and that's the whole point of the spreadsheet.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Hey Tex. If you want to update my 7850 entries. I am running 7 x Poem WU's and the average time to completion is 27 minutes and 12 seconds. I suck at the maths for the rest of the entries but this is with the 12.11 drivers - a huge improvement and over 1 million PPD


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Hey Tex. If you want to update my 7850 entries. I am running 7 x Poem WU's and the average time to completion is 27 minutes and 12 seconds. I suck at the maths for the rest of the entries but this is with the 12.11 drivers - a huge improvement and over 1 million PPD


Well, if you could put it on page 1 of the spreadsheet, would be a big help...










PS: I am very busy today... be in/out AFK a lot... going back to work tomorrow and be out 2+ months...


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, if you could put it on page 1 of the spreadsheet, would be a big help...


Done


----------



## Tex1954

Thanks..

I'm leaving for a few weeks/months on the road again today... will try to get everything updated before I go..


----------



## Tex1954

All updated...

Adios! I'll be in Brownsville, MI Monday morning...


----------



## R.D.BID

Take care Tex, keep it between the lines.


----------



## Tex1954

Thanks... I'm about to pack up and take off now...

Have fun in next BGB!!!










PS: Spreadsheet all updated..


----------



## deegon

see ya tex







have a safe drive dude


----------



## gamer11200

Have a safe and happy drive Tex!


----------



## Tex1954

Thanks! I'm in Laredo, TX again and headed for KIA in Georgia tonight.... Been to Michigan a couple times already too...

LOL!

Drive drive drive is all I been doing lately... need to save up a bunch of cash to finish house and get 60 CPU core farm going..

IF I can get a good Wifi connect when I have more than 1 hour of time available, I'll try to get things updated again.


----------



## Tex1954

Welp. got more updates done,,,

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## lagittaja

Thanks Tex finding time! You still driving to somewhere?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Thanks Tex finding time! You still driving to somewhere?


LOL! When I am working, I'm always driving somewhere... LOL!

I'm in LaGrange, GA headed to Calera,AL this evening to load up again, then back to Laredo,TX.... 1177 miles total. Then, probably back to Michigan again or Alabama somewhere... we do a lot of KIA loads too and they have a GIANT plant here in GA...I had to take a 34 hour break to reset my driving hours...

I'm sure it wouldn't surprise folks to learn most of the part & upholstery assembly is done in Mexico... we delivery all those parts... door parts, seat covers, head rests, electric seat/window parts... last load down to Laredo I took a bunch of plastic door side panels for assembly into full doors... That is what this company does, support the auto assembly plants.... So far, no shortage of work either. I've gone 4750 miles in last 10 days... not bad... Pay is $320+ per 1000 miles... not the best per/mile pay, but always busy and always BIG miles and they pay actual miles loaded and empty.. My paychecks after taxes are usually between $650 to $1250 week... it depends when the paperwork hits the finance department.

Anyways, on the road again soon, have to take a nap then haul my bunz off to next stop.


----------



## hijackerjack

Well. Added some more 3570k stuff for whenever you get back Tex haha. I've always wondered, but does anyone even use this spreadsheet? lol


----------



## lagittaja

I use it from time to time to compare my results to stuff already in the spreadsheet.


----------



## Tex1954

Okay! All updated again!

Thanks!


----------



## DarkRyder

good man Tex


----------



## Finrond

Added a few more entries for ya Tex!


----------



## peeticek

Hi guys,

i bought a few days ago radeon 7850, but im far far away from RAC performance in [email protected] project mentioned in this Spreadsheet.

This card should generate cca 1-1.2M/day, but i get "just" 430-468k/day.
I use app_info.xml and i tested it with 3-5-7-8WU at the same time + on 64bit win7, as well on fresh instalation of win7 32nit, but in POEM crunching times/RAC no difference







.

Is it possible to track a user who added those numbers for POEM with 7850 in the spreadsheet?

It would be great.

Many thanks for any help.

Br.
P.

[email protected]
[email protected],8GHz, 8GB, 7850 OC - 975Mhz


----------



## 2002dunx

I can't get more than a few POEM WU's, tried the CPU WU's to try and bully POEM into more GPU WU's but no luck....

dunx


----------



## peeticek

Unfortunately yes, this is one disadvantage of POEM.
There is over 85 000 task* ready to sent right now, // sorry, im worng - there is 0 GPU POEM task ready to sent

- but if you start with crunching for this project, you must wait 3-5-8hours until you get some WUs.

I always set to maintain enough work for 6-8days in BOINCmng + use app_info.xml, so i crunch 8gpu task + 4cpu cores and after some successfully completed WUs, i always got enough WUs and then it work perfectly. Start is hardest - im not sure, if they working on fix or not.

Give me a feedback with numbers on yours 5870 pls..

heres my appinfo file
http://leteckaposta.cz/357444769

thx
p.

P.S.: CPU POEM task are worthless - i disabled them as a first step.

* - http://boinc.fzk.de/poem/server_status.php


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Gaaaaaaaaa - double post!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peeticek*
> 
> Hi guys,
> i bought a few days ago radeon 7850, but im far far away from RAC performance in [email protected] project mentioned in this Spreadsheet.
> This card should generate cca 1-1.2M/day, but i get "just" 430-468k/day.
> I use app_info.xml and i tested it with 3-5-7-8WU at the same time + on 64bit win7, as well on fresh instalation of win7 32nit, but in POEM crunching times/RAC no difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Is it possible to track a user who added those numbers for POEM with 7850 in the spreadsheet?
> It would be great.
> Many thanks for any help.
> Br.
> P.
> [email protected]
> [email protected],8GHz, 8GB, 7850 OC - 975Mhz


Hello and nice to have you crunching with us








It was me that added the data for the 7850 you're seeing in the spreadsheet. At the time, the POEM project was giving out a lot of work units but that stopped a month or more ago. From what I gather, the project just couldn't keep up with the demand for WU's and now we have good days and bad days with that project. At the time I added the info on the spreadsheet, I was able to queue around 1000 WU's, but now they just trickle through. Some days I get a steady flow of them (but no more than 30) but mostly they come in numbers of 1 - 7 and when I finish those, If I'm lucky, I get some more. Yesterday, I managed 830K.


Overnight and this morning, I'm getting no work units at all








is your performance down to a lack of work units, or is your card not getting through them as quick as it should?


----------



## magic8192

Quadruple post WOW


----------



## magic8192

Something is farked up because now it is a double post.

POEM is overloaded with too many crunchers and it is difficult to get GPU work units from them.


----------



## peeticek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Hello and nice to have you crunching with us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was me that added the data for the 7850 you're seeing in the spreadsheet. At the time, the POEM project was giving out a lot of work units but that stopped a month or more ago. From what I gather, the project just couldn't keep up with the demand for WU's and now we have good days and bad days with that project. At the time I added the info on the spreadsheet, I was able to queue around 1000 WU's, but now they just trickle through. Some days I get a steady flow of them (but no more than 30) but mostly they come in numbers of 1 - 7 and when I finish those, If I'm lucky, I get some more. Yesterday, I managed 830K.
> 
> 
> Overnight and this morning, I'm getting no work units at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is your performance down to a lack of work units, or is your card not getting through them as quick as it should?


Thanks for your reply and the issue is with WU times..

Youre getting 830-1087k per day, but my maximum is just 468k (cca 150-156WU/24h -- 8WUs every cca 75min. // or 16WU every 2,5h, which is the same.) no matter if i set 0.5 or 1.0cou per gpu task.

I also tried it on clear instalation of WIn7 32bit and for example with 3WU at the same time, i got cca 459k/24h.

With my previous radeon 6850, i was able to do 300k/day - 8WU with 0.5CPU/gpu task.

Performance in others projects:
505k -- [email protected] 2WUs
468k -- [email protected]
380k -- [email protected]
147k -- [email protected]
80k-- [email protected]
75k -- [email protected]
50k -- [email protected]
28k -- [email protected]


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peeticek*
> 
> Thanks for your reply and the issue is with WU times..
> Youre getting 830-1087k per day, but my maximum is just 468k (cca 150-156WU/24h -- 8WUs every cca 75min. // or 16WU every 2,5h, which is the same.) no matter if i set 0.5 or 1.0cou per gpu task.
> I also tried it on clear instalation of WIn7 32bit and for example with 3WU at the same time, i got cca 459k/24h.
> With my previous radeon 6850, i was able to do 300k/day - 8WU with 0.5CPU/gpu task.
> Performance in others projects:
> 505k -- [email protected] 2WUs
> 468k -- [email protected]
> 380k -- [email protected]
> 147k -- [email protected]
> 80k-- [email protected]
> 75k -- [email protected]
> 50k -- [email protected]
> 28k -- [email protected]


No problem! I found 7 X WU's to be the sweet spot with my card and CPU.
Your PPD on DistrGen and Donate is the same as what I get with my 7850. Other people have commented on the high output of my card and it was suggested that it being PCI-E 3.0 (with my Ivy Bridge CPU), could be what makes the difference. I don't have a comparable sandy Bridge quad core (non PCI-E 3.0) to test that theory but testing it with a Sandy Bridge dual core, all I got was 2 WU's per half hour. The dual core was running at 3Ghz and PCI-E 2.0 and my 3570K is running at 4.5Ghz and PCI-E 3.0. I think it's the PCI-E 3.0 that makes the difference (7 x WU's in 29 minutes, 65% - 95% CPU usage)


----------



## Tex1954

FINALLY!!! updated spreadsheet with Finronds latest entries... sheesh...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> FINALLY!!! updated spreadsheet with Finronds latest entries... sheesh...


Couple corrections / adjustments for you:

6950 entry for primegrid should have 1.38 Proth Prime Search (Sieve) (ati13ati) in the task column, not 1.39 Proth Prime Search (Sieve) (Cuda23)

6950 entry for POEM is running 4 tasks at once for 505480ppd, not 1/4 of that.

my 6950 has unlocked shaders if you would like to make a note of that

I think thats it


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Couple corrections / adjustments for you:
> 
> 6950 entry for primegrid should have 1.38 Proth Prime Search (Sieve) (ati13ati) in the task column, not 1.39 Proth Prime Search (Sieve) (Cuda23)
> 
> 6950 entry for POEM is running 4 tasks at once for 505480ppd, not 1/4 of that.
> 
> my 6950 has unlocked shaders if you would like to make a note of that
> 
> I think thats it


some 6950s can be unlocked, but not all.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Anyone have any more current 680 data? Is the spreadsheet correct in that the 680 does slower work than the 580? If so, i'll switch my winning rig to 2x 7970


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Anyone have any more current 680 data? Is the spreadsheet correct in that the 680 does slower work than the 580? If so, i'll switch my winning rig to 2x 7970


For double precision computing, Nvidia gimped the 6xx series, so their workstation line of cards can be more attractive.

Not sure why DistrRTgen ran slower on the 680 though.


----------



## slapstick01

I have 2 x 670's and they can't keep up with a 7950, when it comes to Boinc. But for gaming they kill.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> For double precision computing, Nvidia gimped the 6xx series, so their workstation line of cards can be more attractive.
> 
> Not sure why DistrRTgen ran slower on the 680 though.


Thanks. I messaged Admin and I have a week to figure out what I want. Even though I'm "hardcore" nvidia, I will likely swap to dual 7970s over the nvidia 680s purely for BOINC purposes







Both will be more than sufficient for my 1080p gaming lol


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Thanks. I messaged Admin and I have a week to figure out what I want. Even though I'm "hardcore" nvidia, I will likely swap to dual 7970s over the nvidia 680s purely for BOINC purposes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both will be more than sufficient for my 1080p gaming lol


congrats on the win








If you already have Nvidia GPUs then the 7970s BOINC well
and again, congrats on your new system


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> congrats on the win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you already have Nvidia GPUs then the 7970s BOINC well
> and again, congrats on your new system


Yep, still have my dual 570's, which cannot currently run BOINC due to what I believe is a mobo issue. Now if the rumors of the 780's performance are true, I'm praying they are released this week!! lol


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

At the moment Running 5 milkyway WU on HD 7950 GPU takes around 6 minuits per WU @ 213.76 Credit per one .

After a while there is always one or 2 finishing and the next starting , so the GPU never drops from 100% loaded . CPU loading is around 0- 1% and jumps to 14 % every few seconds

Settings are CPU 0.05 and GPU 0.2 .

Im hoping i can run 10 WU total , 5 on one GPU and 5 on another , should be over 2100 credits every 6 minuits , if thats how it works


----------



## Tex1954

Added and Updated some things...

"Need More Input!"





LOL!


----------



## goodtobeking

Bump this back to the top


----------



## Angrybutcher

Added some 7970 data at 1ghz







I would made a note on the older DiRT entries that the work units and points have changed.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Added some 7970 data at 1ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would made a note on the older DiRT entries that the work units and points have changed.


Got it updated.. thanks!

All the projects change at one time or another... that is why the spreadsheet will never be finished. There are tons of CPU tasks need updating as well...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Another tidbit added


----------



## Starbomba

Added a result for the new Collatz WU. I was wondering if it would run without an iGPU.


----------



## slapstick01

Added some PrimeGrid PPS (Sieve) times.


----------



## Angrybutcher

More data added. For whatever reason, my Einstein times are a lot lower than the other 7970 entry. Could be different units I guess.


----------



## Tex1954

Thanks! It will have to wait since I am stealing bandwidth off another private Wifi and been kicked off 4 times... somebody prolly getting pizzed off about it... LOL! They should learn to secure their router...


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, 9 re-login's and a major PITA 4 hours later... the spreadsheet is updated!!!

YEA!!!


----------



## Finrond

Your dedication is admirable!


----------



## mm67

Updated Collatz results for 7870 XT and added results for 7950


----------



## Tex1954

Updated!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Updated!


Typo on 7870 XT results ?


----------



## Tex1954

Not any more! LOL!


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, this spreadsheet and thread have been sadly neglected since my long time on the road to pay for home remodel...

I'll get back on it... and I think it would benefit from a makeover to make it easier to find things...

Doing some heavy thinking about a makeover... any/all idea's helpful!

Also, anybody have any 7990 data?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Okay, this spreadsheet and thread have been sadly neglected since my long time on the road to pay for home remodel...
> 
> I'll get back on it... and I think it would benefit from a makeover to make it easier to find things...
> 
> Doing some heavy thinking about a makeover... any/all idea's helpful!
> 
> Also, anybody have any 7990 data?


Makeover is a good idea, cut out a lot of the old and useless data... (old DiRT wu's etc...)


----------



## Tex1954

Yup... it needs an upgrade... it's so cluttered with all the old WU's and such...

Also, I think it isn't really necessary to show all the "OVERCLOCKED" values... maybe better to show a list of projects and relative speed vs. stock CPU/GPU clocks? Still, GPU clock speeds vary a lot in stock form as well...

Still thinking about it...


----------



## Tex1954

Added GT-630 Kepler GPU and CPU tasks... did some cleanup..


----------



## Hyolyn




----------



## Starbomba

Added solo_collatz for my slightly OC'd HD 2500


----------



## Tex1954

Cool!


----------



## Tex1954

Updated many items in the whole thing. I'm working on some ideas to make things easier... we will see!


----------



## Finrond

Just added initial POEM 2.0 results that I was getting with the new app.


----------



## Tex1954

It's updated! Thanks!


----------



## Finrond

Annnnd they changed the granted points. Throw out those values. Ave points went up to 12,725


----------



## AlphaC

Needs more einstein stuff









I found a pdf from 2013 while browsing GPUGrid:

http://www.dskag.at/images/Research/EinsteinGPUperformancelist.pdf


(All Values are in seconds from optimized BRP4 App Version 1.28 or higher)


----------



## Tex1954

You know something? I think the "LIST" method of the spreadsheet served its purpose and could be improved. I'm seeing if the is perhaps a useful too we could add and maybe some graphs...

Fact is, most folk can calculate and figure out for themselves what PPD they will get running any project...

We will see if Google has hooks similar to Excel where basic type scripts can be added etc... and see if an old man can figure it out.


----------

